# Calling any October OWLS!!!



## ttcpostvr

Hey guys!
I am due October 11th. This will be my third baby. Found out today. Told hubby tonight. We weren't necessarily trying, so trying to come to terms with our third little one while I have so much going on already. My two girls we were very much trying for, so this is a totally different experience this time! 
Just looking for some buddies!!!!!
Kortney


----------



## JenJen80

Hi
found out yesterday that I was expecting again. Due roughly 16th October. I have a daughter who will be 2 in March.


----------



## ttcpostvr

JenJen80 said:


> Hi
> found out yesterday that I was expecting again. Due roughly 16th October. I have a daughter who will be 2 in March.

Wow!!!! You found out VERY EARLY!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## JenJen80

Yes 10DPO lol. I do wonder if I ovulated earlier.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi ladies! This is my first and we are super excited. Not to mention scared lol. It's been a LONG road to get here and I'm still letting it sink in :)

I *think* Im due around the 10th. I've checked a few different sites and they all range between the 9th to the 12th. (my lmp was Jan 5th but I O'd Jan 16/17th).


----------



## MissR

Hi all, I'm due on October 5th, according to various sites. Won't know for sure until 12 week scan but working it out by my dates I'm about 5 weeks. Congrats everyone!xx


----------



## cheree89

I'm due the 6th with our 3rd as well  I need to get going on my list of names. I am thinking boy, since our other two are boys.


----------



## JenJen80

Hello everyone :hi:


----------



## MissR

This will be my second, hoping for a boy this time but think it will be a girl. All of mine and OH family has girls. Want to break the cycle! &#55357;&#56906;

What is everyone else hoping for?! X


----------



## cheree89

Hoping for a girl, but I am guessing with 2 boys, I will have another boy.


----------



## cheree89

I think the fact that I am older sways girl a bit, so I am crossing my fingers. I am pretty sure we'll stay team green though, so it will be a long wait.


----------



## MnGmakes3

We are hoping for a boy! Go team :blue:


----------



## MissR

Seems like forever before we will find out! Will everyone be guessing from skull and nub theory's? I didn't bother last time but might have a try this time x


----------



## JenJen80

I'd love another girl only because I have all the clothes and things from my first.


----------



## ttcpostvr

I would LOVE a boy, but since I have two girls already.... I'm not going to hold my breath like Cheree! Lol. My tests are progressing faster than my daughter's though, so who knows. ...even though there is quite a bit of research that shows high hcg levels to indicate GIRL. UGH... Dh bought some really cute BOY onesies the other day. So sweet and thoughful! He is probably going to call it a boy until the u/s. As for nub and skull theory... of course I will! Haha. I didn't get good nub pics with my daughter's tho... so hoping I will this time! 
How is everyone feeling? I am symptomless so far. Knock on wood. My bbs have been a little sore here and there, which NEVER happened with my girls. Fingers crossed!


----------



## JenJen80

I've been feeling a little tired and slightly grumpy. AF was due tomorrow so still doesn't feel like i'm expecting. Had to buy another test this morning just to check lol


----------



## cheree89

I Bought 2 cute my first halloween onsies on super clearance last week. One is girlish and one is boyish. Both are probably ok for either gender though.


----------



## MissR

I will also be trying the skull and nub theories! Ive been feeling emotional, moody and very tired!! I am in bed by 8.30/9 and I am still tired when I wake up!! Also been getting lots of cramping and pains which kind of scare me a bit but sure it's just everything moving in to place. Never had any of this with my DD so I'm sure it's a boy! X


----------



## ttcpostvr

Miss r... your Lil girl is so cute! I want a boy so bad too!


----------



## ttcpostvr

We will be finding out baby genders before we know it. Anyone having the blood test to tell gender?


----------



## sharmon

Hi, we're due #2 on 4th October, according to those online calculators. We have a little girl so my Hubbie would love if it was a boy, but I would be quite partial to having another girl, I would love my daughter to have a sister (I never had a sister)


----------



## MissR

Ttcpostvr thank you! So is yours! :) I didn't know it was possible to do that? X


----------



## JenJen80

How are we all feeling ladies? Not my symptoms here, have felt exhausted but not sure if that's because of my daughter waking every night for the last week.


----------



## ttcpostvr

More nauseous the last couple of days than I ever was with my girls! Dh had to bring me crackers, water, and zofran this morning In bed! How romantic...


----------



## MissR

Not feeling good. Food or even the thought of food makes me nauseous and makes me not want to eat. I've forced a few things down today but not much. Never felt this way with DD. DD was dick in the night too so was up with her half the night. Running low on energy today &#55357;&#56873; x


----------



## ttcpostvr

Is anyone going to try the baking soda, cabbage, & draino with urine theories for gender??? I did the baking soda one this morning... BOY


----------



## JenJen80

Can you do the baking soda one this early? 
Have you told anyone yet? Only my OH knows I'm to scared to tell my mum at the moment.


----------



## MissR

Why have I not heard of any of these gender tests?! I will google them &#55357;&#56906; A lot of people know on my end, which I really didn't want so soon. A lot of the people are OH family as he can't seem to keep anything from them. And 2 of my close friends. But that feels like too many people at this early stage! 

Why are you scared to tell your mum? X


----------



## JenJen80

MissR said:


> Why have I not heard of any of these gender tests?! I will google them &#65533;&#65533; A lot of people know on my end, which I really didn't want so soon. A lot of the people are OH family as he can't seem to keep anything from them. And 2 of my close friends. But that feels like too many people at this early stage!
> 
> Why are you scared to tell your mum? X

Because my sister is expecting in May and i'll know she will say that i'm only having a baby because my sister is which is so not true. We always planned to have a 2 year age gap.


----------



## ttcpostvr

I was nervous to tell my mom, because she can be very blunt at times. I went ahead and told her tonight. She is SO EXCITED! A couple close gf's know... just because one was getting ready to get rid of all of her boy clothes and I was like "noooo you caaaannntt, for 12 weeks!" Lol



JenJen80 said:


> MissR said:
> 
> 
> Why have I not heard of any of these gender tests?! I will google them &#65533;&#65533; A lot of people know on my end, which I really didn't want so soon. A lot of the people are OH family as he can't seem to keep anything from them. And 2 of my close friends. But that feels like too many people at this early stage!
> 
> Why are you scared to tell your mum? X
> 
> Because my sister is expecting in May and i'll know she will say that i'm only having a baby because my sister is which is so not true. We always planned to have a 2 year age gap.Click to expand...


----------



## Juliet11

hi everyone!!! finally found this group.

I am due 10/10 according to the online calculators. I have almost 2 year old b/g twins. We are VERY happy to have a third to add to the crazy!

I am excited but also oddly nervous about the pregnancy. I was not this nervous with the twins, so not sure why I am now. Like I keep thinking I will feel better at the ultrasound in 2 weeks.


----------



## ready4family

Hey ladies!! Baby #2 on the way. We weren't trying but not preventing :) I have a daughter who is almost 15 months. Haven't told my dh until I can get a positive digital test :) I'm scared to death I'll lose it, as I've had 3 losses in the past (all early losses). Trying to keep the faith!!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Welcome ladies!
Just out of curiosity Juliet, do you have a gender preference since you have a boy and girl already????


----------



## Juliet11

ttc, i am okay with either since i have clothes and supplies for both genders! And I just love them both so much. but hubbys family and siblings tend to follow a bgbg pattern. Since my son came first, then my girl, I am wondering if we will have a boy this time!


----------



## JenJen80

Hello to all the newbies congratulations on your bfp x


----------



## MissR

Hiya everyone, welcome :) 
Juliet I know what you mean, I am very nervous with this pregnancy too. I can't wait to get an ultrasound date. I think that will or my mind at ease a bit too.
Congrats everyone! X


----------



## JenJen80

Those who have had Been pregnant before did you gain much weight? Last time I gained 3 stone due to eating anything and everything!!! This time I want to try and be a bit healthier


----------



## Juliet11

jen i gained a lot but i had two in the oven!! this time i want to be more careful with what i eat. i like to exercise, but mostly only do walking and yoga when preggers. 

missR, yes I know! need that ultrasound to feel at ease!!!! counting down the days to mine. it is on the 18th.


----------



## ttcpostvr

I have an appt Monday. I am hoping they will start a set of beta's! As for an u/s, I'm hoping they will schedule a dating scan in a couple of weeks, even though I'm 99% sure my dates are correct.... they will only know "that my periods are still irregular from nursing" :)

I still can't get over the fact that I am going to have 3 under 3! whew!!!! I'm hoping this will be a BOY. I'm sure wishing and praying it be a h&h BOY, but healthy more importantly! I want a boy so bad. I am almost considering to pay the 200 dollars to find out through bloodwork at 9 weeks!


----------



## Baby.Love12

Hi ladies ill join you! Been having betas every 2 days since the 26th. I am having an ultrasound on monday but am nervous because I dont think there will be much to see. Will continue blood work until a heartbeat has been detected which I hope happens soon. I had a blighted ovum last year so I just hope this is a sticky. Oh and while I am happy with either gender I would love a boy since I already have 2 girls!


----------



## Juliet11

ttc, i will have 3 under 3 too! but easy for me with 22 month old twins :D but SIL is due with her 3rd in May and will have one that is barely two and the other that will be barely one. 

babylove, do you have to ask to keep up with the betas? my clinic only does the first two, and i wish i had more. think it would help me feel a ton better.


----------



## Baby.Love12

I didnt ask and the only thing I can think of is maybe because its a fertility center they monitor a little more closely than a regular ob would. I will see them every two weeks until 12 weeks then will be released to my ob and probably seen every 4 weeks at that point. Honestly it has made mesecsecond guess that dr bc my numbers went from 2052 to 3334 in two days and they said well it didnt double and he would like to see it double but when I did a little research I read that once it gets above 1200 it takes longer to double. I dont know if this is true or not all I can do is hope for the best.


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hi all! I've been a September sweet pea since I got my BFP (based on LMP) but had an early scan today and I'm due 2nd of October... October owl! :happydance:

I'm 6 weeks and 1 day. No doubt that date will change again at the dating scan. Saw a yolk sac fetal pole and lovely heart beating away. Amazing! 

Congratulations everyone :hugs:


----------



## Juliet11

Baby, I'm through a fertility doctor as well. I had assisted conception to get pregnant. But they still only did two betas. Oh well. Hoping for the best like you said!
I will also see that doctor every 2 weeks or so and then "graduate" to my regular obgyn. Have you had a u/s? Mine is the 18th. Looks like we are about the same weeks. 

Khad welcome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baby.Love12

My ultrasound is on Monday.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi ladies! How's everyone feeling lately?


----------



## ttcpostvr

I have a poas problem. tonight I had to test because I have been feeling just extra crampy. my urine was not very concentrated even though I held it a few hours.... but my test came back lighter than it did a few days ago (haven't tested in a few days) now... i'm freaking out! I will test again in the morning, but UGGGHHHH this is what happened with my m/c. 

Is anyone doing the sneakpeek gender test at 9 weeks? it is 99% accurate and money back guarantee. fx this baby is okay. we will be doing it if still pregnant!


----------



## Juliet11

I am feeling so tired. I want to tell people I'm pregnant, but basically just family knows at this point. It is so early.


----------



## JenJen80

Feeling a bit sick and crampy this morning and a little tired but otherwise ok.


----------



## MissR

I had horrendous heartburn last night, and only then remembered that I had it bad with my DD. That's gonna be fun! Nausea seems to have eased a bit, still get short bouts but not as long. I had a doc appt on Friday and she has referred me to the midwife so hopefully will get a scan date through soon. I keep getting sharp stabbing pains on either side when I have been sitting down and go to get up, which concerns me! Is everyone feeling tired?? Or is it just me?! X


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi girls! I woke up semi nauseous this morning but only because I (we) were starving. If i don't eat every 3ish hours during the day I feel like i can heave. .. no fun! 
In other news, had anyone's boobs already gone up in cup size? I got 2 new bras a few days ago and I can't believe how much better they fit! Just wish the pain wasn't so excruciating.:cry:
For moms with kids. .. is it unusual to already be bigger this early on?
Also, is there a maternity bra out there that can be used during pregnancy for growth and then for feedings?


----------



## JenJen80

I haven't made my doctors appointment yet I'm guessing I best get on with it.

My boobs haven't changed yet but there is nothing to them after bf for 8 months. Perhaps they might look a little fuller now lol.


----------



## Baby.Love12

No nausea yet definitely got the sore boobs but not to bad. I am exhausted every time I sit down I fall asleep.


----------



## AnnieB82

Hi everyone, can I join? Only found this group now.
Surprise pregnancy here, number 4 for us. Withdrawal method really not that effective a contraceptive method I tell ya! We are secretly thrilled though and this will be our last for definite!
I had 2 boys and the a girl. Pregnancies were all pretty similar so no sure indication that my 3rd was going to be a girl!
This one I honestly don't care though a girl would be more practical as we only have 3 bedrooms and the boys are in one, and daughter in the other. Would be easier to accommodate a girl!
Morning sickness really up and running here. Had my first puke this morning and most smells ( including my kids breath) turn my stomach.
By my LMP I'm due around 7th October, but as I ovulated early (I wasn't testing but most months I feel the ovulation aches) this month I put myself as due on 4th Oct. I will probably have to go a week early anyway as it's going to be my 4th c section...
How is everyone feeling? Sorry for the big essay!


----------



## Juliet11

oh the heartburn is awful! had it with my last pregnancy but i don't think i had it this early on. 
boobs sore at first but now just feel bigger. 

anyone anxious for an ultrasound to make sure everything is okay in there???

welcome annie.


----------



## mh_ccl

Hi all! I finally decided to admit yesterday that my lack of period and the faint lines on HPTs were all pointing to the same conclusion: I'm pregnant!

Based on the date of my last period, I'm due Oct. 13. We did not find out gender with our first baby, and I have no intention of finding out this time. 

I haven't actually told DH yet. I guess I'm waiting for it to seem more real. I'm somewhat nervous, because our daughter is only 9 months old, and I had to have a C section last time (breech presentation). As much as I wanted a natural birth before, now I'm scared that trying for a VBAC this close to the C section will be ... bad. :)


----------



## Baby.Love12

I am definitely anxious for my ultrasound tomorrow.


----------



## Juliet11

welcome mh! when will you tell DH?

baby, let us know how it goes!


----------



## MissR

Welcome everyone who has just joined! A lot of October babies it seems :) 

Safe to say things have changed since my last post, I am now feeling awful!! I am emotional, cried at everything yesterday. Even the fact that I bought 3 forks and a knife In to eat our dinner instead of 2 of each. OH thinks it's hilarious. Nausea has come right back, woke up this morning feeling horrible. I never had this first time around so I'm struggling this time. I'm not actually being sick, it's just the constant nausea that's bothering me.

I haven't even got a date for my ultrasound, can't wait to find out when! 
Babylove, hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## Sophiasmom

I'm due Oct 21 with #3! Sooo excited! This will be our last so I'm trying to enjoy every minute! We have a girl and a boy - always said I wanted a sister for my daughter but after having my son, I'm completely happy either way! :)


----------



## Baby.Love12

Sonogram showed a heartbeat! Now I am praying that it keeps beating away


----------



## MissR

Ahhh that's great! X


----------



## Juliet11

Baby, that is great!!!

I'm counting down the days till my u/s on the 18th. It can't come soon enough!!! I just don't feel at ease until I see everything is okay.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Im at ease kinda. Im kinda nervous for the one next Tuesday. Hope we still see the heartbeat.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Just got home from my first appt. They found TWO small sacs. Nothing was in them yet and sac sizes are measuring too small to give a gestational age (has to be 5 weeks to pick up). Doc doesn't seem concerned with sac size, but did mention that the 2nd sac was exceptionally elongated, which can be bad? (Even though it looked rounder than the bigger one to me) sacs measured 0.74 cm aND 0.40 cm. Wow, Dh wasn't there and I have no clue how to tell him we are (as of now) expecting TWINS! MY HEAD IS SPINNING! Another u/s scheduled for next Friday. And repeat beta scheduled Wednesday. Praying numbers look good! And babies (that's weird to say) are doing well. She did suggest that twins are likely why I am experiencing more early pregnancy symptoms than I did with my daughters. 

*an advertisement for a 12 passenger van has been following be around... NOOOO..... lol. With my 2 step kids.... adding 2 more will be VERY INTERESTING. 

MY HUSBAND IS NEVER GOING TO BELIEVE ME WHEN HE GETS HOME! I just can't tell him over the phone.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Wow twins. That's really crazy. Congrats that's awesome.


----------



## Juliet11

ttc, congrats!! i have twins! it is doable but busy :) and when they play together it is wonderful.


----------



## ttcpostvr

I am quite nervous. Doc said hcg results implied at least 5 weeks. I'm praying my numbers are just so high because of 2 babies. Ugh.... this unknown is so scary. I can't wait for my results wednesday. I'm a mess. Now I'm worried about having a viable pregnancy at all. But at the same time... I didn't get abfp until Cd 26... so I know that there is no way babies sacs should measure much more than the 5 week mark anyway. Ugh....


----------



## MissR

Ttc congrats!!! Twins, wow! My sisters are twins and they have the greatest bond. I hope everything goes good for you on your next ultrasound :) have you told DH yet? 

This morning sickness is getting worse and I'm really struggling. Anybody else been through bad nausea? How did you cope? I think I need to eat better foods. Any suggestions? I'm not eating as well as I should because everything makes me wanna throw up :( xxx


----------



## JenJen80

Wow twins congratulations x.

All quiet for me here I think it's the calm before the storm.

I have started having porridge and blueberries in the morning to keep me full up so I don't snack. Also got lots of fruit to snack on so I don't graze on rubbish stuff.


----------



## NelliNell

Hello Ladies and Congratulations to all of the October Owls. I am 5+4 today with an October 9th due date.:happydance:

Have been trying to conceive for a long time after having a myomectomy in 2013. Can't wait to have my first appointment which is not for another 3weeks. I am excited, anxious, nervous and elated all at the same time!

Only symptom I am experiencing is slight back pain and fatigue. I literally can't keep my eyes open once 1pm hits :wacko:, but I love it and I'm ready to take on all this baby has to give.


----------



## Juliet11

welcome Nelli!
Our due dates are similar, i am 10-10.

Although very excited, I am also VERY nervous. I have a u/s on the 18th and am counting down the days!


----------



## Juliet11

things are quiet on here tonight but I think that's because I am on the west coast so ya'll are probably asleep!!!

anyone having heartburn?????? my heartburn has gotten HORRIBLE. my throat is burning... even hours after I eat. I have to take tums and drink milk. Anyone else have heartburn?


----------



## AnnieB82

Hi, I'm in Ireland so anyone on West coast probably asleep now!
I'm trying hard to find ways to ease the morning sickness. I've 3 kids, 3 cats and a dog to take care of and really would like to do it without feeling this sick. So far pears, bananas, carrots and clemintines go down well, though right one I I'm so sick it's hard to imagine eating anything at all. Sometimes it just needs to be forced down!
I haven't gotten an appointment yet. I probably will have to wait till end March/April. Seems so far away...


----------



## JenJen80

Feeling a little bit yuck this morning so I'm guessing this is the start of it.

I need some help ladies I'm off on a hen weekend on the 20th how do I get away with not drinking?
For those of you in the UK I'm going to centre parcs so at least one night will be spent in. I may use the excuse I don't want to drink because I may need to go home to my daughter 'just in case'.

I think I will be drinking lots of Apple juice lol


----------



## MissR

Jen, about your hen weekend, I read on another thread someone had the same problem. They suggested that you go get the first round and order yourself something that looks like alcohol but isn't? Say a lemonade? Pretend it's vodka lemonade! And then if others get you a drink in, just discard it bit by bit in empty glasses when nobody is watching. If you don't want to do all the acting work though, your suggestion is good. Or you could say your on antibiotics and your not allowed to drink on them xx good luck!xx


----------



## JenJen80

I only drink white wine. Luckily we won't be getting rounds in but taking our own to drink. My sil doesn't drink so she can get away with it. I'm not a massive drinker anyway one or two is enough for me.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Jen I'm the same way with drinking. One or two and I'm good for the night. I always keep a cup filled with ice so that it looks like i just got a refill. Drink something colorful- ice tea, lemonade, whatever and just add ice if you need a refill. Works like a charm! No one is any wiser :haha:


----------



## NelliNell

Thank you Juliet11! and a H&H 9 to you all!


----------



## Dandi

Joining in! 

I should be due around October 8th. My first appt is tomorrow. I'm so nervous and excited!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Dandi said:


> Joining in!
> 
> I should be due around October 8th. My first appt is tomorrow. I'm so nervous and excited!

Congrats! I'm just 3 days ahead of you! Wishing you a h&h 9 months!!!


----------



## Juliet11

Welcome dandi and anyone else with is new!!!! 
Fun many of us have same due date


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hey ladies! How is everyone feeling?
I'm quite anxious for my beta results I should get back in the morning. It was so hard working tonight and knowing they were RIGHT THERE... I'm an ed nurse, but it is a big no no to pull your own records. Which seems RIDICULOUS to me, but whatever!


----------



## Juliet11

ttc, how nerve racking!!! report here as soon as you find out!

well i am doing blah... i have all these cravings and discomforts. then tonight i did my vaginal endometrim progresterone insert, and out came a little brown discharge. i know it's nothing i should worry about, but i do worry :/ :/


----------



## JenJen80

I must be mad I feel so good I ended up going for an 8 mile run his morning
:wacko:
Still no sickness or feeling too tired and my appetite is normal if it wasn't for the lack of AF i would think I wasn't pregnant. 
Last time i found out I felt sick straight away lol.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Oh jen! That's how I was with my girls! No worries! (Besides I probably run 8 miles in a month!)

Results came back GREAT! they are supposed to be doubling every 72-96 hours at this point and mine are doubling every 37 hours! Thank goodness I already know there are TWO in there... or my mind would be spinning with molar pregnancy concerns as well as multiples. Our numbers suggest BOTH babies are growing appropriately!  by lmp I am 5+4, but I think I am actually 5+2... my results were 6529 as of yesterday!


----------



## MissR

Great news Ttc! Sounds like you have two healthy babies cooking :) has the news settled in that it is twins yet? How did DH react? X


----------



## ttcpostvr

Dh took it better than I thought. We have been working a lot, so haven't had much time together. I can't wait for my u/s! I'm very interested to see what is going on in there. I still feel like we are in limbo. I don't think it will really feel real until I see TWO heartbeats.


----------



## JenJen80

ttcpostvr said:


> Oh jen! That's how I was with my girls! No worries! (Besides I probably run 8 miles in a month!)
> 
> Results came back GREAT! they are supposed to be doubling every 72-96 hours at this point and mine are doubling every 37 hours! Thank goodness I already know there are TWO in there... or my mind would be spinning with molar pregnancy concerns as well as multiples. Our numbers suggest BOTH babies are growing appropriately!  by lmp I am 5+4, but I think I am actually 5+2... my results were 6529 as of yesterday!

Brilliant news x


----------



## Juliet11

well had a bad red bleed during the night. went for blood draw this morning to see how the numbers look. they said an ultrasound under 6 week wouldn't show anything so they wont have me in till next week like planned. 
preparing for the worst :/


----------



## JenJen80

fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## Baby.Love12

Oh no Juliet. Fingers crossed for you. Could be a subchorionic hemorrhage. As for seeing nothing before 6 weeks that is not always true. I would press for an ultrasound.


----------



## Juliet11

I wonder if you're right about the subchronic hemmorhage because I think that's what I had in my last pregnancy. It wasn't until 2nd tri though. I'll have to look at my old records. 

They said my beta was in the 6,000s and that was good but I thought it would be higher by now. I'll try to hang in there till Wednesday. It's just rough being uncertain of things. I've never had a miscarriage before but I'm trying to emotional prepare myself just in case. 

I hope I'll be staying in October Owls with you all.


----------



## MissR

Sorry to hear this Juliet. I'm hoping everything is good for you. As baby love has said, maybe try and push for ultrasound? X


----------



## RachelWA

Hi Ladies,

I got my BFP 2 days ago, I already have a daughter who will be two in May and according to the online calculator I am due 19th October so I was hoping to join you ladies!
It is good to have someone to talk because so far only DH knows! 

I got my blood test results back today and they were good, I just hate the waiting game... I won't feel too safe until the dating scan to make sure all is okay...

P.s hope everything is okay Juliet!


----------



## ttcpostvr

oh no Juliet! SH's are VERY common even in first tri. fx for you. 6000's are GREAT! mine were 6529 at 5+3, with twinsies! surely they are doing a repeat beta? as for not doing an u/s until next week... I know the wait is hard, BUT you are likely to not see a hb at a scan if you had it today... then it is standard practice to wait AT LEAST one week for the next scan, which they would likely order to make sure of viability. SO when all is said and done... you are more likely to have "answers" sooner if you can hold off until your scan next week. what day is it again? i'm praying that the bleeding is holding off for you and little one!!!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Welcome RACHEL!!!! Congrats!


I hope everyone is doing well! It is FREEZING outside here today. I need some springtime weather and FRESH AIR!!!

As for BABIES, we are doing well. Still feeling twice as pregnant as I ever have before, so that's great! This nausea, fatigue, and sore bbs are quite the reassurance over here! HAHA... big change since my girls barely gave me sx's until I was like 6+ weeks and then I was just tired all the time.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Sorry for blowing up the page! lol
Rachel, when is the anticipated dating scan???


----------



## JenJen80

Finally felt a little sick today but soon sorted that and ate something lol.
Also phoned the Doctors to see if I need to see him or book straight in with the midwife, would be easier to book straight in but nope I have to see the Doctor and not until next Thursday. It's so difficult to get an appointment at our surgery so he is going to phone me.

My LG is with her granny for two days (which she loves) but I am missing her loads I'm wondering if it's hormonal as I feel quite sad. It normally doesn't bother me.


----------



## ready4num2

Hi ladies, joining in. We found out January 29th were expecting! My EDD is October 2nd. I was put at 6weeks 5days this past Wednesday. Baby had a strong HB, but a bleed showed up on the US. Which has me pretty nervous. The doctor I saw scared the crap out of me and told me to prepare myself for a MC :(. After coming on here they seem somewhat common. I have another appt in 2 weeks. Staying positive.


----------



## Juliet11

hi new ladies!!!!!!!! congrats on your BFPs!!!!

ready4mum, a strong heartbeat sounds positive! was it a blood clot they saw on the u/s?

Yeah so I am just going to wait for my u/s on Wednesday, it'll come up fast. I did ask if I needed a follow-up beta after the 6,000 one and she said no. 
I am actually feeling okay about things. I think things will work out (hoping and praying), but I also feel somewhat prepared that if they don't work out then it wasn't gong to be a healthy baby.


----------



## ready4num2

Juliett, I'm not even sure. I wasn't told size or where it's exactly located. I didn't think to ask I don't know anything about it. I had DD2 with me who wasn't a happy camper so I wasn't focused and it just hit me hard and I couldn't think. 

Just read your posts, praying for the best for you.


----------



## RachelWA

ttcpostvr said:


> Sorry for blowing up the page! lol
> Rachel, when is the anticipated dating scan???

Not for two weeks!!! I hate waiting lol!!

You ladies must be on the other side if the world to me if it's freezing because it's so hot where I am in Australia atm. 

I had metalic taste in my mouth last night and still a few light cramps every now and then but otherwise okay.

Happy valentines day everyone! My DH works away (2weeks in and 1 week off) so he is away at work, so I am spending the day with my LG.

Hope everyone is feeling good today xxx


----------



## RachelWA

ready4num2 said:


> Hi ladies, joining in. We found out January 29th were expecting! My EDD is October 2nd. I was put at 6weeks 5days this past Wednesday. Baby had a strong HB, but a bleed showed up on the US. Which has me pretty nervous. The doctor I saw scared the crap out of me and told me to prepare myself for a MC :(. After coming on here they seem somewhat common. I have another appt in 2 weeks. Staying positive.

A strong heartbeat is such a good sign so just try stay positive and rest up when you can xxxx


----------



## RachelWA

Juliet11 said:


> hi new ladies!!!!!!!! congrats on your BFPs!!!!
> 
> ready4mum, a strong heartbeat sounds positive! was it a blood clot they saw on the u/s?
> 
> Yeah so I am just going to wait for my u/s on Wednesday, it'll come up fast. I did ask if I needed a follow-up beta after the 6,000 one and she said no.
> I am actually feeling okay about things. I think things will work out (hoping and praying), but I also feel somewhat prepared that if they don't work out then it wasn't gong to be a healthy baby.

Good luck for Wednesday! :hugs:


----------



## missl1

Hello girls I am due October the 15th &#128151;


----------



## Juliet11

Welcome !!!


----------



## ttcpostvr

My repeat u/s is now on Tuesday! Good luck juliet. I've been thinking about you. 
Welcome to the NEWBIES... and congratulations!


----------



## MissR

Welcome newbies :) 

Hope everything is going well for everyone. I was thinking, seeing as we will all be part of this group for 9 months... We should all give our names so we don't have to use our usernames all the time (although I know some usernames are our names!) 

Anyway I'm Rachel everyone :)


----------



## Juliet11

Ttc, thanks!!!! Exciting your next u/s is Tuesday! My first of many I hope is on Wednesdsy. I'll find out a lot then of what's going on. I still feel preggo and no period and beta indicated I still was so here's hoping for good news!!!

Welcome newbies! 

I'm Juliet or Jules


----------



## ttcpostvr

Jules,
I can't get over than they didn't do a repeat. Betas are not a reliable indicator of what's going on without a beta. Nonetheless, the fact that yours is so high is a GREAT sign. Maybe you have 2 baby beans in there too!

Kortney


----------



## Juliet11

Kortney, it surprises me sometimes what my clinic doesn't do that I hear on here that other clinics do. Mine is a very booked up clinic, and I did go through fertility treatments so maybe they handle things different. I am not sure... but I do know last time I was pregnant I had u/s every 2 weeks till 12 weeks and then "graduated" to my regular OBGYN which I was happy about cause her facility is a lot closer then the clinic.

Some other BB friends have u/s next week too, so it is going to be a good week on here reporting back how all our ultrasounds go!


----------



## CakeCottage

Can I join ladies? In due around the 5th oct xx


----------



## JenJen80

CakeCottage said:


> Can I join ladies? In due around the 5th oct xx

Hello and welcome.


Wow so many of us now due in October. 

My real name is Jennie :)


----------



## ttcpostvr

Welcome! Look at you cakecottage... almost at 7 weeks!  I can't believe I have already known about my pregnancy for 2 1/2 weeks. Time sure flies!  

Jules... it is going to be a fun week for updates... that's for sure!


----------



## Hope87

Hello Ladies! Well, I am so happy I can officially join this group. 

I have been cautious in sharing the news. Last week I had a "scare", that included cramping, spotting and a long visit to the ER. Thankfully, everything is okay and I was able to see my little beans heartbeat flickering. So relieved! 

According to the ultrasound, I'm 7 weeks 1 day pregnant. 
But if you use my LMP, I would be 6 weeks 5 days pregnant. 

Excited to be sharing this journey with you all!


----------



## ttcpostvr

So sorry about your scare! Glad everything is okay. welcome to the group!


----------



## bitethebullet

Hi everyone. I'm pregnant with 2nd and am guessing i'm due early October. I first tested last Monday and had a very strong line. I then confirmed with a digital on Thurs (3 years to the day since i found out i was pregnant with my daughter!) and that read 3+ weeks which I guess means I'm at least 5 weeks. My cycle has been irregular since coming off the pill so uncertain of Lmp. I feel I must be further on than I was at this date with my daughter and she was due on the 16th Oct (and went 2 weeks late!).


----------



## ttcpostvr

bitethebullet said:


> Hi everyone. I'm pregnant with 2nd and am guessing i'm due early October. I first tested last Monday and had a very strong line. I then confirmed with a digital on Thurs (3 years to the day since i found out i was pregnant with my daughter!) and that read 3+ weeks which I guess means I'm at least 5 weeks. My cycle has been irregular since coming off the pill so uncertain of Lmp. I feel I must be further on than I was at this date with my daughter and she was due on the 16th Oct (and went 2 weeks late!).

Sounds like you MIGHT just end up with a September die date. When is your first appt/ultrasound?


----------



## Juliet11

Hope, welcome! Glad everything is okay! I has cramping and a bleed this week too but am patiently waiting on my clinic for ultrasound this Wednesday, as that's the earliest they could get me in and they didn't think much would show before 6 wks anyway. I'm nervous but hanging in there. 

Bite, welcome! 

Kortney, sometimes I feel like I've been pregnant forever but I've only know like 13 days!!!! Haha. I'm so eager to tell some friends but of course waiting for my u/s!! Argh, sometimes wish they would just bump it up a day or two!


----------



## ttcpostvr

I don't blame you. I was so happy when I was able to reschedule mine from Friday to tuesday!  only 2 more sleeps then a bright and early 830 appt Tuesday morning!


----------



## you&me

I've only been off of the pill for 3 weeks!! Been feeling pretty bleurgh, so did 3 x tests this morning, the witch isn't due to Friday...and oooohhh; all 3 tests are positive!!:cloud9: So I found out at 3 weeks and 3 days, makes me due October 30th!


----------



## RachelWA

Hi new ladies!

I have booked my ultrasound in but it is not for another 3 weeks! I hate waiting.

Good luck with all the scans!
Rachel


----------



## ttcpostvr

I'm feeling what I'm afraid to admit as possibly "too good." My sx's have close to disappeared yesterday and this morning. :( my mommy gut is telling me that I will not be getting good news in the morning. I'm heartbroken already. I know it's not 100%, but I was having twice the normal sx's and now... none. Such a stark change is not a good sign. Ugh....


----------



## JenJen80

ttcpostvr said:


> I'm feeling what I'm afraid to admit as possibly "too good." My sx's have close to disappeared yesterday and this morning. :( my mommy gut is telling me that I will not be getting good news in the morning. I'm heartbroken already. I know it's not 100%, but I was having twice the normal sx's and now... none. Such a stark change is not a good sign. Ugh....

x x x


----------



## Dandi

I'm not having many symptoms right now either, but they can easily come and go as hormones surge and level out. Don't be discouraged until you know something for sure. If everything is ok, you're baby needs that positive energy! Fingers crossed that tomorrow is nothing but good news and reassurance.


----------



## Juliet11

you&me, congrats on your BFP!!!

Rachel, 3 weeks does feel like forever away! how far along wll you be then?

Kortney, don't be discouraged!! hang in there, tomorrow you'll know more. Does "sx's" mean symptoms? cause mine have changed too. it feels less obvious to me that I'm pregnant, but I am sure it's just my body and hormones changing around. 
I really hope it is your body just adjusting to being pregnant and that tomorrow you'll have good news to share :hugs:


----------



## ttcpostvr

Yes, it does mean symptoms. Just makes me so nervous Cuz it is definitely not what I was expecting to happen with 2 babies being in there. Hopefully at least one of them is thriving! 
Less than 24 hours now... I guess time will tell!


----------



## MissR

Kourtney, as others have said, try and stay positive... I know that's easier said than done! Symptoms come and go and hopefully your body has just adjusted. Hoping ou have good news in the morning x


----------



## Juliet11

kortney- i'll be checking on here in the mornng! fingers crossed all is well! when i was pregnant with my twins, i didn't have many symptoms at all at the weeks you are at. 

how is everyone else feeling?? October seems so far away to me. A friend recently told me she is pregnant, due in September. I want to tell her but I need to wait till my u/s Wednesday! 2 more sleeps for me now :)


----------



## CakeCottage

My names Rachael too, I found out on the 19th Jan at 5dp5dt, I've got my scan at 1.30 this afternoon, excited yet terrified!! 
I've hardly had any symptoms either! X


----------



## JenJen80

How are we all today?

Exhaustion and nausea have set in, it doesnt help that my little girl was sick in the night last night. How I managed not to throw up I do not know.
I'm trying to keep walking and eating well but it's not happening :(. I feel so bloated all of the time.


----------



## Juliet11

kortney- how did the appt go??? eagerly waiting to find out! praying its all good news.

welcome Racheal! 

Jen, I am SO bloated and exhausted too. My little kids have been extra needy it seems, or maybe my patience is low. But I feel tired so early in the day. I felt so bloated for several days or even weeks in a row now. I still have an appetite though :/ but haven't done my regular walking :/


----------



## MissR

Also keen to hear an update kourtney, hope all went well for you today x

Jules I know what you mean, I seem to lose my patience with LO much easier these days. Very moody and emotional right now, which I hate! I am struggling to find LO a pre school that has spaces left as she is sooo eager to go, and would be good to get into a routine before baby gets here!


----------



## ready4num2

I had an appt scheduled tomorrow that I didn't remember, then scheduled another for next week! So glad I get to go in tomorrow now. So hoping this bleed that appeared on the ultrasound last week will be gone!


----------



## Baby.Love12

Hi girls. Sorry have not been on. Fatigue and nausea have become me lol. Ultrasound today showed a heart rate of 128 bpm and we heard it! Yay. Next ultrasound is march 3rd. Hope and pray everything stays going strong.


----------



## Juliet11

kortney- how did things go?? ive checked on here a couple times today!!

baby- that is great! 
ready- have a great appt! 
miss- a preschool would be lovely, hope you can find one!!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Bad visit at ob yesterday. Looks like one baby has vanished and other is going to be a blighted ovum. :( another ultrasound and appt scheduled for Monday, but I'm far from anticipating good news. Sac measured 19mm or 5+4. I was 6+2. No yolk seen still. Beta is still rising appropriately, but a yolk at the very least should have been visualized with a sac that big.


----------



## Juliet11

awww Kortney :hugs: 
sounds like there's still a slight chance things could catch up??? keep us posted.


----------



## Juliet11

well super bummed out here too. they found a sac but no fetus. he said it was 50/50 chance, could go either way. the sac was at the opposite end of where the wand does the ultrasound, so that could've been part of it. but i am preparing for bad news. i went in for more bloodwork, results in morning and ultrasound again in a week.


----------



## Baby.Love12

ttcpostvr said:


> Bad visit at ob yesterday. Looks like one baby has vanished and other is going to be a blighted ovum. :( another ultrasound and appt scheduled for Monday, but I'm far from anticipating good news. Sac measured 19mm or 5+4. I was 6+2. No yolk seen still. Beta is still rising appropriately, but a yolk at the very least should have been visualized with a sac that big.

Very sorry to hear that. Wishing you the best of luck. Fingers crossed for the next ultrasound.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Juliet11 said:


> well super bummed out here too. they found a sac but no fetus. he said it was 50/50 chance, could go either way. the sac was at the opposite end of where the wand does the ultrasound, so that could've been part of it. but i am preparing for bad news. i went in for more bloodwork, results in morning and ultrasound again in a week.

Thoughts are with you. Hopefully baby is just a little behind and will show up on next ultrasound.


----------



## RachelWA

Hi ladies, 
Sorry I haven't been on.. Been a hectic past few days.

Juliet and Kourt sorry to hear the news, but stay positive there is still hope!

My scan is 3 weeks away so I will be 8 1/2weeks. Won't feel happy till I have that.

No nausea yet but I remember I didn't get that till I was 7 weeks with my daughter. Just tired all the time.

Hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## MissR

Jules and kourtney, sorry to hear this news for you both. Try to stay positive. Keeping my fingers crossed for both of you. Hopefully there will be good progress on both of your next ultrasounds.

Hugs xxx


----------



## JenJen80

Sorry to hear the news ladies am keeping my fingers tightly crossed for you both.


Ugh the morning sickness has set in Making me feel rubbish. The doctor phoned today and I have to see him next week to fill in some forms.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Jules... did they see a yolk Sac? I know how you feel. .. so sorry. Is there a chance you could have ovulated a few days late?


----------



## Juliet11

i had a fertility procedure called a FET so it is pretty certain.... HCG came back as high but not high enough. 6,000 last week and 13,000 last night, so doubling has stopped :( he wants me to continue meds and come for ultrasound anyway but i am not hopeful.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Oh geez.. I think our negative news has scared the newbies.
I sure hope not. Ladies!!! How pregnant are we feeling these days? !


----------



## Hope87

I was about to ask the same question ttcpostvr!
How is everyone feeling? 

The pregnancy seems to be going well. This is baby #1, so everything is new to me! I'm now at 8 weeks, feeling more exhausted then ever.

Curiously, my nausea has decreased significantly. Being 27 with a healthy scan and heartbeat at 6 weeks, I don't want to start thinking of the worst...although, reading the experiences of some women in the forums/boards, the absence of morning sickness would raise a red flag. I'm counting myself as lucky!


----------



## Babylove100

Hey ladies :hi: can I join you all please? This is our 1st so very excited/scared/nervous!! Me and DH are both 33, and have been trying since July 2014. I had a cp in Jan 15 followed by my so far sticky BFP in Feb 15 :happydance:

My edd is 25th Oct according to the online calculators so I'm a little behind you guys but would love to be able to share this journey with you all!

Juliett & ttcpostvr- sorry your having a rough time and fx for good news for you both! :hugs:


----------



## JenJen80

Hi all. I've been away on a hen weekend which was lovely but i'm exhausted now. I ended up buying some travel sickness bands to help with the nausea and they seem to be working i just have to remember to keep them well hidden.


----------



## MissR

Hiya ladies, me and LO haven't been very well recently. LO is a bad sleeper as it is but is terrible when she's ill and I'm really feeling it.

Nausea seems to have eased up. I've learnt that If I eat every couple of hours, it seems to keep it at bay. I am exhausted though. Every day I seem to be more and more tired. 

Hope everyone is feeling good :) x


----------



## Juliet11

welcome babylove!!! congrats on your pregnancy!!!!


----------



## Juliet11

how's everyone doing??? most of us should be 6-9 weeks or so along now!!!!

i am 7 weeks along but pending an appt on Wednesday to see what is really going on in there! fingers crossed it is good news.

I am having tons of symptoms.... heartburn, aches and pains, tired and fatigue as well. But main issue is the heartburn and sometimes nausea but never throw-up.


----------



## MissR

Good luck for your appt on Wednesday, hope all goes well for you.

I'm now 8 weeks according to LMP but for some reason, thinking that I will be further back when I finally go for an ultrasound. My booking in appt is on the 3rd march so should get a scan date after that! X


----------



## Babylove100

Good luck for Wednesday! I'm doing okay, boobs are still very sore! Extreme tiredness but luckily so far I've not had a lot of nausea! Fx it stays that way! Trying to get through to my midwife to book my booking appointment but her phone is always switched off!! Argh!


----------



## JenJen80

I'm doing ok too the sickness comes and goes but with my daughter on the go constantly she keeps my mind off of it. I have my doctors appointment on Friday and then I guess have to wait for my booking in appointment.


----------



## ready4num2

I've been MIA! So much going on. I was EBF DD2 so within a week my supply has disappeared. So sad over it. I'm 8 weeks along. My ultrasound last week still showed a SCH. I go again tomorrow for another US. Not too much sickness going on. Which I'm pleased about, considering my last pregnancy I was extremely sick the entire time!

Hope everyone is well and good luck on upcoming appointments&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ttcpostvr

I am sooo tired and sooo nauseous. My girls never made me feel like this, so praying it's a little boy this time. I feel awful. 

Good luck to everyone at their coming appts.
is anyone else doing the $99 gender blood test at 9 weeks through sneakpeek?


----------



## Hope87

Hi ladies? How are you all feeling? 

So far, so good. I'm about 8w3d and my nausea has subsided dramatically...in fact, its pretty much gone! I'm trying not to worry or think about it too much. I've heard that its normal because some women adjust to pregnancy better. Any thoughts? Insights?


----------



## Baby.Love12

Hi ladies 7 weeks 4 days today feeling pretty good besides the exhaustion and brief periods of nausea.


----------



## mh_ccl

I found out last week that I can't go back to the midwives I went to last time because they can only take on a certain number of VBACs and October is full. :( There are no other midwives who take my insurance, so I'm going to have to go to an ob/gyn office instead. Not exactly how I wanted to start my pregnancy.


----------



## Juliet11

hope- enjoy the nausea being gone! i bet it'll stay away now! 
baby- glad you are feeling good overall! 
mh- that's crazy they are full! is there a waiting list? maybe someone moves and opens up a slot!


----------



## bitethebullet

Hi all :). I've had a dating scan today and bean is measuring 7 weeks. :) Due 14th October.


----------



## RachelWA

Hi everyone! Been a busy week, I haven't been online for a few days.
I still have to wait 2weeks for my scan... Feels like it's taking forever!

Hope everyone is feeling okay! I just feel extremely tired and a bit of nausea.

Juliet - how did your appointment go today?


----------



## MissR

Ahh lovely to hear bitethebullet! I can't wait for my dating scan!! I haven't even got a date yet :( xx


----------



## Juliet11

rachel, 
Just got back! and tentatively good news! we found a heartbeat! baby is hard to see. my uterus is being really difficult for the vaginal ultarsound... we couldn't find much that way but the abdominal ultrasound we could see more. Hard to see baby and couldn't get a measurement so I will be back again next week but we heard the heartbeat! so that is good.


----------



## JenJen80

Juliet11 said:


> rachel,
> Just got back! and tentatively good news! we found a heartbeat! baby is hard to see. my uterus is being really difficult for the vaginal ultarsound... we couldn't find much that way but the abdominal ultrasound we could see more. Hard to see baby and couldn't get a measurement so I will be back again next week but we heard the heartbeat! so that is good.


brilliant news x


----------



## startd

Hi everyone

May I join please? My EDD is 15 October, and this will be my first. The nausea has hit quite hard this week, and I'm spending a lot of time eating lemonade ice blocks so as not to throw up. Otherwise, I'm doing fine, and really looking forward to going for my first u/s & OB appointment next week. I'm a bit nervous about it, but hoping all will be ok.

Hope everyone else is doing ok this week!


----------



## RachelWA

Juliet11 said:


> rachel,
> Just got back! and tentatively good news! we found a heartbeat! baby is hard to see. my uterus is being really difficult for the vaginal ultarsound... we couldn't find much that way but the abdominal ultrasound we could see more. Hard to see baby and couldn't get a measurement so I will be back again next week but we heard the heartbeat! so that is good.

Thats great news! Heartbeat is a very positive sign! Yay!!

Hi to the new ladies :) 

2 weeks today till my scan, then I have my obstetrician appointment 2 weeks after that. Cant wait! Can you tell I'm impatient? ! Haha


----------



## Juliet11

welcome new ladies!!!!!!!!!!

so what's everyone's symptoms? I sometimes forget mine cause they go away for a day, then new ones come but the biggest one right now is backache, having to pee all NIGHT (isn't it too early for that?), and feeling nausea although I never throw-up. 
Heartburn I had a lot the first 6 weeks but that has tapered off. But having to pee, and these aches and pains in my back are a killer. 

who have you told? i have told my mom, a couple friends and a couple ladies at church who I do a lot with that I felt should know why I am so tired and off.


----------



## Babylove100

My symptoms are increasing everyday! I'm getting nausea, headaches, extremely sore boobs, peeing all the time and I am so so so so tired!! 

We've told our immediate family, and a couple of my friends, one of which is pregnant as well which is brilliant to be able to go through this together!! :happydance:


----------



## MissR

Juliet so glad to you heard a heartbeat! That's such great news!

My symptoms have faded out a bit now. Still tired but not as exhausted as I have been (taking these small bursts of energy to get the house back in order &#55357;&#56906;). I have nausea every now and then. Comes and goes, but nothing like it was a week or so ago. 

More people know than I would really like to be honest. OH family all know, and all his friends as he can't keep quiet! A few of my close friends know too. Oh and my sisters! So basically everyone knows. I didn't want everyone knowing so early but in some cases I had to tell people x


----------



## JenJen80

I just have this constant nausea and all I do is eat as it helps it go away.
I've still not told anyone but will tell my mum in a couple of weeks.


----------



## WirednReady

Hi there.

First time pregnancy, due on 5th October, so about 8w along from Monday.
Not much else to say really, only found out about two weeks ago, it's all very new to me still.

But hello to you all :)


----------



## startd

Juliet that's very exciting. I have my first scan on Wednesday (I'll be 7w6d) and I'm really looking forward to it. A bit nervous too though!

My biggest symptoms are constant nausea and dry retching, and fatigue. Makes work a little tricky!


----------



## MissR

Well I am feeling awful today. Exhausted doesn't seem to begin to explain it. I wake up feeling ok and then by lunch time I just want to sleep.

Anyone got any tips to help me find some energy? I'm struggling to keep up with the day to day. Il have random days where il have a burst of energy and think things are feeling normal again and then straight back to zero energy! I am on iron tablets as I was low before becoming pregnant. I am thinking I may need a higher dose like I was on with my last pregnancy. Sorry rambling a bit! Xx


----------



## startd

MissR, I understand. I feel exhausted. I'm already taking an iron supplement. I can't complain too much though because at least the nausea is slightly less


----------



## CakeCottage

I'm so tired &#128553;&#128553;alls I want to do is sleep x


----------



## Babylove100

My boobs hurt so bad they woke me up this morning :-(

On the plus side I've booked a 8 week private scan on 14 March! Just wanna make sure all is ok!


----------



## Hope87

Entering week 9 and I'm surprisingly feeing great! Nausea has taken a back-seat and my appetite is back. I'm *ravenous* these past few days! Things are looking up. 

I also started working out again. It has really helped with my energy, mood, and some lower back discomfort. For cardio, I'm just walking on the treadmill with a slight incline, keeping my heartbeat below 140bpm. Then for strength training, I'm sticking to my old routine but keeping it light. 

Despite having only gained 3lbs since becoming pregnant, none of my pants fit. URG! Bloating is my biggest problem right now. It looks like I'm into my second trimester, but really, its just all bloating. Yuck... 

How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## JenJen80

Hi Hope.

I'm going to attempt a run tomorrow, not been out for 2 weeks so i know it's going to be tough. I'm the same as i'm so bloated and all i do is eat. :(


----------



## Hope87

JenJen80 said:


> Hi Hope.
> 
> I'm going to attempt a run tomorrow, not been out for 2 weeks so i know it's going to be tough. I'm the same as i'm so bloated and all i do is eat. :(

You're braver than I am! I don't want to even attempt running. Walking is a-okay by me. Good luck JenJen on your run! 

Yeah, bloating and eating. That is my newfound pregnant state. I occasionally get nauseous, but not as bad as it was around week 6 and 7. 

I'm getting really anxious about the pregnancy. I'm entering week 9 and I won't have my first prenatal appointment with my family doctor until 12 weeks. This is my first pregnancy, and I just want to know that my baby is healthy and okay.


----------



## JenJen80

This is my second and I was far too cautious the first time round. I'm slightly more relaxed this time and I guess my 2 year old keeps me on my toes.


----------



## Juliet11

I also want to get back into working out, and by working out I mean 2-3 mile walks, nothing too strenuous. 
hope, maybe if I start walking I will also gain more energy like you have! that would be nice because i am feeling low on energy. i also haven't gained much but went into this pregnancy feeling majorly out of shape. and now i do feel bloated a lot. 

welcome new ladies!!!
yay for booking scans!!!
i am eagerly waiting my tuesday scan to make sure we can finally SEE baby and measure baby. finding the heartbeat was reassuring after a scare the week before, but we still haven't had a clear shot of baby and I am 8 weeks along now.


----------



## startd

I love walking.
When is everyone having their next scan?


----------



## CakeCottage

Had spotting last night, terrified today &#128553;


----------



## startd

Any more today, CakeCottage?
I hope you're ok


----------



## Hope87

Oh no! My prayers are with you. I hope all is okay!


----------



## JenJen80

Hope all is ok cake cottage.

I won't get a scan until 12 weeks here so a bit longer to wait.
Managed a good 6 miles this morning but am paying for it now :( .


----------



## Hope87

JenJen80 said:


> Hope all is ok cake cottage.
> 
> I won't get a scan until 12 weeks here so a bit longer to wait.
> Managed a good 6 miles this morning but am paying for it now :( .

How did you feel after your run? Did it feel better? Maybe a walk would be easier?

Looks like we're in the same boat JenJen. My first prenatal appointment is at 12 weeks. I don't think my doctors office even has an ultrasound machine, so at the very least I hope to HEAR the baby. 

I'm becoming pretty anxious because I don't know when I will see the baby. I had a scare at 6 weeks, we saw a heartbeat flicker on the screen, but I now won't see or hear anything for many more weeks. I just want to know everything is okay, that the baby is still alive and healthy. Grrr!!!


----------



## JenJen80

Hope87 said:


> JenJen80 said:
> 
> 
> Hope all is ok cake cottage.
> 
> I won't get a scan until 12 weeks here so a bit longer to wait.
> Managed a good 6 miles this morning but am paying for it now :( .
> 
> How did you feel after your run? Did it feel better? Maybe a walk would be easier?
> 
> Looks like we're in the same boat JenJen. My first prenatal appointment is at 12 weeks. I don't think my doctors office even has an ultrasound machine, so at the very least I hope to HEAR the baby.
> 
> I'm becoming pretty anxious because I don't know when I will see the baby. I had a scare at 6 weeks, we saw a heartbeat flicker on the screen, but I now won't see or hear anything for many more weeks. I just want to know everything is okay, that the baby is still alive and healthy. Grrr!!!Click to expand...

i felt great it's just i've not run for a couple of weeks and my muscles were a little tight. I did half what i normally do so will be taking it much easier.


----------



## CakeCottage

Thanks ladies, everything seems to be ok today, I'm hoping it's because I'm constipated and I strained to poop about an hour before the spotting xx


----------



## xCherylx

Hi everyone I'm due 26th this will be my second :)


----------



## Juliet11

cake, glad things seem to be okay!!

jen, wow what to go with the 6 miles!!!!

cheryl, welcome!!!!


----------



## Juliet11

well I got my first ever bout of MS. i did not have morning sickness with my twins (my only other pregnancy). in both pregnancies I felt nausea a lot, but never threw-up. 
well 3am this morning and that all changed. it was horrid, absolutely horrid. don't want to give to much info, but i never knew how awful it would feel. multiple times, and then fell asleep and then had to do it after my sleep again. i first sipped Gatorade, that came up, then ice chips!!!! 
it's been several hours now and i have had crackers and sprite... i needed something! and it has stayed down. is there an anti-vomit pill i can take??? 

i am so lucky DH doesn't work today. anyone else dealing with MS? any natural remedies?


----------



## MissR

Ahh Juliet sounds horrible! Poor you! You feeling any better today? I'm so glad I haven't actually thrown up yet. The nausea is bad enough, but throwing up too must be the worst. Hugs to you! Xx


----------



## ttcpostvr

Oh jules! This sounds more like it is stomach virus related than ms related. You can take zofran. Crackers and ginger ale help me, as well as hot peppermint tea. Hope that helps. 

My symptoms are easing up. I'm not complaining, but always scary this early. I'm ready for 9 weeks when I can start finding HIS hb. Yep, "his" .. not because I know, but because I Guess it subconsciously wishing it into a boy. We are very heavily praying healthy first and most importantly, then BOY, boy, boy!


----------



## Juliet11

it was awful! i wonder if it was food poisoning and not MS??
yes, LOTS of crackers....it was a rough day yesterday but a much better night.
i still feel a bit woozy, but my main issue is back pain now... well it has been off and on for 2 weeks now. 

tomorrow is my scan!!! 8wk3day!!!! this scan is very important, because by now we should definitely see little baby and measure how baby is doing. 

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## xCherylx

Doing great, so great I don't feel pregnant at all! Minor 'ache' I guess you could say down there and tender breasts. Sadly counting down 6 weeks to my first scan at around 11/12 weeks :( Seems like such a long time to wait to find out everything is ok...


----------



## JenJen80

Hope you are feeling better Juliet it does sound more like a sickness bug than MS.

i still constantly feel sick and have actually been sick twice today :(. I was the same in my first pregnancy. Not feeling too tired which is great but i'm sure that will kick in soon.

Just waiting on a call from the midwife for my booking in appointment.


----------



## adr75050

Can I join you guys!? 
Juliet11- I was with you on TTC Assisted Forum. Glad to see all is going well.

Im looking for a group dealing with first trimester issues with my approximate time frame. This groups seems to fit the bill. I am due October and am 9 weeks 1 day today. I have a scan tomorrow so I am anxious to make sure everything is going well, as I haven't heard the baby's heartbeat since 6 weeks 2 days. This is my first pregnancy, but my second child. I have a 9 year old little girl, and we have been trying to get pregnant for 3 years. So I am just really ready to hear all is good tomorrow so I can stop worrying, but if symptoms tell me anything Im fine bc the constant waves of nausea and the fatigue are killing me!!


----------



## startd

Welcome!

I have my first scan tomorrow - 7w6d - and I'm excited and a bit nervous


----------



## Hope87

adr75050 said:


> Can I join you guys!?
> Juliet11- I was with you on TTC Assisted Forum. Glad to see all is going well.
> 
> Im looking for a group dealing with first trimester issues with my approximate time frame. This groups seems to fit the bill. I am due October and am 9 weeks 1 day today. I have a scan tomorrow so I am anxious to make sure everything is going well, as I haven't heard the baby's heartbeat since 6 weeks 2 days. This is my first pregnancy, but my second child. I have a 9 year old little girl, and we have been trying to get pregnant for 3 years. So I am just really ready to hear all is good tomorrow so I can stop worrying, but if symptoms tell me anything Im fine bc the constant waves of nausea and the fatigue are killing me!!

Welcome Adr! It is absolutely CRAZY how similar we are. This is my first pregnancy, I'm currently 9w2 days along, and at 6w2d I had an abdominal ultrasound after a "scare" early on. I didn't get to hear the baby, only saw the heartbeat flickering. 

My first prenatal appointment is at 12 weeks. I don't think I'll be seeing the baby for quite some time, which is causing me a LOT of anxiety. In the very least, I hope to hear the baby at my first prenatal visit.


----------



## Juliet11

Jen and all, thanks! i thought i was feeling better, and i haven't thrown-up since yesterday but my stomach hurts and back hurts :/ i see the doctor tomorrow and will bring it up with him then.

adr, your name looks familiar!! did you also have a january FET?

stard, excited to hear how your scan goes! i am sure everything will be fine!

hope, flickering heartbeat is a good sign, hope the next couple weeks go by quickly for you!


----------



## Hope87

xCherylx said:


> Doing great, so great I don't feel pregnant at all! Minor 'ache' I guess you could say down there and tender breasts. Sadly counting down 6 weeks to my first scan at around 11/12 weeks :( Seems like such a long time to wait to find out everything is ok...

I'm in the same boat Cheryl! :hugs:

How far along are you? 

I'm at 9 weeks and one morning I woke up feeling great! A lot of my symptoms subsided. On the bright side I have no cramping or spotting, so I know everything is 'okay'. But I'm still a bit paranoid hahaha! I won't hear/see the baby until 12 weeks. ARG!


----------



## MissR

I'm also 9w 1 day! Looks like a lot of us will all be having baby in the same week! :)

I had my booking in appt this morning and got a scan date finally! It's on the 23rd so still 3 weeks to wait but so glad I have a date to look forward to x


----------



## adr75050

Juliet11- yes I did FET transfer on Jan 16th...i think (start to lose track of dates)

startd- I would be interested to hear how everything goes with your appt. I will jump back on and report once Im back at my laptop from my appt. Good luck today!

Hope87- We do have a lot in common! That's great, there are so many women on this thread with similar time lines, I love that! Gives me a group to share similar experience with.

Its 8 here, my appt is at 10 and I have to leave to drive there at 9. Im picking my mom up to go with me and will keep you all posted upon my return! Wish me luck!


----------



## Juliet11

adr, how did appointment go?

mine is in just over an hour! i am so anxious to see that the little bean is okay!

whose else has an appointment today or this week???


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey girls. I found you. I like the name october Owls. 

I'm due oct 10 th. I'm from the January frozen embryo transfer thread too


----------



## Lazydaisys

I have scan in Thursday. How was your scan Juliet?


----------



## Juliet11

Lazy we have same due date! 

It went well, saw baby a bit better this the time. The last scans it was hard to see baby and surprisingly we see baby better with the abdominal ultrasound than the vaginal. 

HB 174... i am ecstatic!


----------



## JenJen80

Juliet11 said:


> Lazy we have same due date!
> 
> It went well, saw baby a bit better this the time. The last scans it was hard to see baby and surprisingly we see baby better with the abdominal ultrasound than the vaginal.
> 
> HB 174... i am ecstatic!

Fab news x :happydance:


----------



## xCherylx

> I'm in the same boat Cheryl! :hugs:
> How far along are you?
> I'm at 9 weeks and one morning I woke up feeling great! A lot of my symptoms subsided. On the bright side I have no cramping or spotting, so I know everything is 'okay'. But I'm still a bit paranoid hahaha! I won't hear/see the baby until 12 weeks. ARG!

I'm 6 weeks and only known for 2 weeks but the waiting is horrendous. :coffee: 
I also have no cramping or spotting it's just the not knowing that things are ok. Today I was so desperate for a scan I was thinking of booking a private one for £100 but it seems silly because they probably won;t see much in there.


----------



## CakeCottage

Wish we had a due date part of this thread &#128522;


----------



## startd

That's so exciting Juliet!


----------



## adr75050

Sorry it took so long for me to post back, my internet went out. Had my scan today and all is well. What a relief!! Baby actually looked like a baby this time instead of a smudge. My husband watched via Facetime from work in Houston and we could make out head, arms, and legs, along with umbilical cord. Heart rate 175 bpm. Honestly, the coolest most amazing thing I have ever experienced!! So in love all ready!! We got a 3d image too, where we can actually make out babies facial features. So crazy and exciting! I feel so blessed! I have to report to the fertility doctor one last time tomorrow for a progesterone test to see if I am making my own progesterone now rather then the injections I have been giving myself. But as of tomorrow, I am officially released to an OB/GYN like every other normal pregnant woman!! Yeah!


----------



## adr75050

Hi Lazydasys!! Glad to have you over here! I miss talking to everyone from that thread. But from the looks of it many will be moving over here to the pregnancy boards!! yeah!!


----------



## startd

adr - that's so exciting!


----------



## Juliet11

adr, that is awesome!! i have one more appt with specialist and then i "graduate" to my regular obgyn and i already booked that appt for 12 weeks. so exciting! and time to decrease meds as well!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Oh lovely it's all coming together. 
I'd be tempted to pay for scan if I wasn't getting them as its really given me peace of mind. Hopefully after mine tomorrow we can put plan in place to decrease the drugs and think about being a normal patient lol. I'm so sick of taking all the drugs. I started taking them December. I dread the progesterone three times a day as because of spotting I have to put them up my bum (tmi) it freaks me out a bit. I honestly get nervous ate irk an hour before! Lol 

It's all for the greater good. 

I think we the thread starter can add pages are ge beginning. Perhaps we should add due dates, although they might change? 


I never said but this is my first baby, I'm 35.


----------



## JenJen80

are there two October Owls groups? I was browsing earlier and thought i'd missed something lol.


----------



## adr75050

Lazy i am 35 and this my first pregnancy too!


----------



## adr75050

So how is everyone doing today? Im waiting to hear back from my doctor on whether or not I will have to continue to inject progesterone. I would love to no longer live by that clock! But other then that all I have to report is that I am praying the weather man's prediction of sleet and icy roads for tonight is true so they will cancel school tomorrow and I wont have to go to work! LOL! But I am totally serious. Im a counselor for public school, and I could really use a day to sleep up and rest! Im exhausted.


----------



## startd

Hope you get a day off! 

I had my first scan yesterday - it was great!


----------



## MissR

Wondering if you ladies can help me....

Had my booking appt yesterday and I know I'm supposed to go for bloods at this point. However I don't think the midwife gave me a form for it. I have one form that appears to be for 28 weeks (as that's what it says on it), one for the Down's syndrome test which I know is for when I go for my scan. And then one that is an antenatal booking test form? Which I thought was also for my 12 week scan as it says on it 'gestation for screening - 12 weeks'. Am I completely wrong? Is this form for use now? I will be ringing the midwife tomorrow to check, just looking for some light to be shed. Thanks ladies x


----------



## adr75050

MissR - IDK, I dont get booking forms. In fact my obgyn wont even schedule my first appt with them until they receive all my records from the fertility clinic.

So blood work is back and I am alarmed. My progesterone levels were 11.9 and they want it at 15 before they pull progesterone meds so I was instructed to start back up and come back in a week for another test. But now I am worried that a low progesterone level (and missing the dose last night that they told me not to take) could contribute to miscarriage? anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Adr I'm a teacher too. I was wondering when I could stop all the progesterone too. 

Yes I think there are two october Owls thread Juliet x


----------



## Juliet11

adr, definitely dont think one night off the meds would cause a miscarriage. try not to worry, i know its hard though!
my clinic keeps me on progesterone till 10 weeks, without checking levels, i wonder why they dont check... guess each clinic is different. 

how is everyone doing today?
we told MIL tonight and she was very excited :D :D
but symptoms are so annoying... feeling woozy and tired all the time it seems. the backache got better though at least


----------



## Lazydaisys

I have disgusting taste in my mouth. Feeling sick all the time and starving. Feeling moody but keep reminding myself I should be on cloud 9! X


----------



## Babylove100

I feel really sick today and have a bad taste too. Did sleep that well last night either so am grumpy as well!

On the plus side I did finally hear from midwife and my booking appointment is next week!!


----------



## JenJen80

Babylove100 said:


> I feel really sick today and have a bad taste too. Did sleep that well last night either so am grumpy as well!
> 
> On the plus side I did finally hear from midwife and my booking appointment is next week!!

Mine isn't until the 23rd March!!! I will be 10 weeks by then. I guess it's my fault for being slightly more relaxed this time round lol.


----------



## Babylove100

I honestly didn't expect it to be next week! Thought it'd at least be a few more weeks away! Excited though! Each appointment makes it feel more real! :happydance:


----------



## Juliet11

baby, that's great for booking appt!!!

i jumped out of bed and went to store so i could get groceries while husband was still home to watch the kids. well i felt like throwing up the whole way there and most the time in the store, it was an awful feeling :/ then i got some mint gum and that helped a bit. hope to not feel sick during the day when it is just me and the kids.


----------



## ready4num2

DD2 had a stomach virus yesterday and now I have it&#128553;


----------



## adr75050

Today Im feeling nausea and indigestion. The indigestion has been the worst and I cant stop belching.....I have become disgusting.


----------



## CarolinDallas

Hi ladies! 



MnGmakes3 said:


> Hi ladies! This is my first and we are super excited. Not to mention scared lol. It's been a LONG road to get here and I'm still letting it sink in :)

Same here!! Very excited since it's our first but a bit scared too :) My date is October 6th. Yay!


----------



## ttcpostvr

My bloated hasn't been going down. My bloat is becoming a bump. I guess we won't be keeping it a secret much longer! We are going to an indoor waterpark Saturday... we will see if my very observant 14 year old step daughter notices. lol


----------



## CakeCottage

ttcpostvr said:


> My bloated hasn't been going down. My bloat is becoming a bump. I guess we won't be keeping it a secret much longer! We are going to an indoor waterpark Saturday... we will see if my very observant 14 year old step daughter notices. lol

My bloat is the same, I'm even bloated in the face and look like I have a double chin &#128553;x


----------



## Lazydaisys

I have bloated face and have put on so much weight already. I'm usually flat chested but I have massive boobs already. Today I tried on three pairs of jeans to find a pair that would fit. I'm today ally amazing at the bloating, pot belly, swelling so soon x


----------



## Juliet11

Kortney that's exciting your bloats becoming a bump!! 
I feel bloated and puffy all the time. 

We moved this weekend which was so tiring and stressful. But happy I'm 9 weeks now! Only 3 more till I'll announce it!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yey for only three weeks until the reveal! I've started to tell close people because I can't keep it in. Plus I'm acting tired, ill, grumpy, bloated, lazy and not wanting to go places with people. After resting a bit some of the bloat has come off my face. It was crazy bloated now it's just bloated. I've been taking steriods as part of my treatment and I think it's made the bloating worse.

Because of my weight gain due to eating frequently to stop me being sick, I've bought sherbet lemons to suck on rather than eating too many full snacks. I'm trying to swap my naughty things for some healthy options. Still starving tho. Yesterday I had toast for breakfast my lunch at 12 -a medium portion of hot pot. I thought that would be filling and do this trick. By 3.30 I was munching a sandwich and mini side salad then to go completely off the rails my husband wanted a kfc for tea so I had a chicken burger, fries, corn on cob, coke and ice team for dessert. I have never eaten this much food or been this hungry. 

Today I've had strawberries for breakfast. I really don't want to have a unhealthy pregnancy so I'm go to try really hard not to eat crap this week... I think I said this last week. 

My midwife appointment is 18 th March, I'll be 10.5 weeks x


----------



## CakeCottage

Lazy daisy so didn't know you'd got your BFP yay, congrats hun xx


----------



## Juliet11

Lazy I'm on meds too causing bloated face!!! I call it "puffy" and I hate it. But this is my last week with the meds thankfully. I'm also hungry a lot and trying to get more healthy snacks like carrots and apples. But I still need some a sweets and salts every day. It's hard when eating helps curb the nausea.


----------



## Juliet11

How's everyone doing this week? We moved into my mums house. Moving is worse when pregnant!!! 

Symptoms are always there but sometimes not too bad. I finally got a decent night sleep last night so that was nice. 

This Thursday is ultrasound to follow up on things. Like before baby's been hard to measure. 
When's everyone's ultrasounds?


----------



## JenJen80

I've still to have my booking in appointment with the midwife so will be another 4/5 weeks before I get a scan.

I have been sick nearly everyday. I am exhausted due to my little one being unwell and waking up most the night.


----------



## Lazydaisys

On no Jen Jen, this is my first pregnancy and probably my last. I was only thinking I don't know how people do this with other little ones to look after. Saying that I have a class of 32 children aged 4-5 that are seriously wearing me out and teaching them whilst feeling sick is making me a bit short tempered. I've wanted to be pregnant forever and I never understood when people told me it wasn't always that fun. I'm on cloud 9 about finally being pregnant and feel like after all I been through I can't complain. I really hope it gets more fun after week 12. Feel bloated like I've been pumped to three times my size, irritable, tired, sick whilst starving at the same time!!! I'm not complaining in anyway, just saying October Owls!!! X


----------



## startd

Glad you got the move out the way Juliet.

AFM, I'm starting to feel better. Still nauseous and the eating can be all over the place (still not good with fruit, salad and chicken), but getting better


----------



## adr75050

Lazy and Juliet _ i am right there with you. The fertility meds I was chronically on for two years caused me to really pack on the weight and bloat up probably another 20-25 lbs. I was already at the time of my weight bracket before and then now the fertility weight. Im still on meds too and feel like a balloon not because of baby but because of meds I guess. I have been miserably nauseous in the evenings and the awful indigestion I suffered at 5 and 6 weeks is back .. .....blah! But like Lazy, I dont want people to think I am complaining because I have begged God for this so I am ready for everything good or bad that comes my way!! Im luck to get to experience this and since Im 35 and this is my first, he.she will likely be my last.


----------



## adr75050

I forgot....as far as my next scan or appt. I dont have one scheduled. I was supposed to be released to my obgyn from the fertility doctor last week. But my low progesterone levels left me stuck with the fertility doctor. I go back for a blood test wednesday, and hopefully I will graduate to a "normal" doctor. My records just got sent to the obgyn today, and after they review them I think they will contact me to schedule an appt.


----------



## Juliet11

adr, how was the blood test results?

tomorrow is my last appt and u/s at the fertility clinic and then i graduate to my regular OBGYN!! i feel like i need this appt to help reassure me that everything is okay. i've been uneasy lately. but i feel sick all the time so i know im still pregnant... just worried!


----------



## startd

Juliet - how did your us go?


----------



## Juliet11

startd,
it went really well! just got back a bit ago. saw baby and got a measurement finally, right on track. and baby moved around, it was great!!! 163 HB. I am finally feeling some relief.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Oh, what great news! Congrats! !


----------



## startd

Fantastic news Juliet!

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Juliet11

yay for scans!!!

how is everyone feeling??

i am having all-day sickness and it is terrible. i didn't even have it like this with my prior pregnancy to the twins. 
because i feel awful, i am starting to tell friends so they know why i am not up for so many things.


----------



## JenJen80

I've had up and down days with my sickness one day I'm fine and then the next I feel rough.
We have all been poorly with coughs and colds which has exhausted me and a 2 year old who thinks 5am is a good time to wake up every morning!!!

We still haven't told anyone but may tell my mum today.


----------



## xCherylx

The nausea hit me Thursday and did lighten up this morning but back full force tonight. With my DS I had no nausea but this one is completely different :)


----------



## ttcpostvr

I've just been EXHAUSTED! I have an appt tmrw with my regular ob and will schedule my first appt with my high risk doc. Hoping it will be around 14 1/2 weeks, so we can find out gender! Getting close to gender scans for some of us!


----------



## JenJen80

ttcpostvr said:


> I've just been EXHAUSTED! I have an appt tmrw with my regular ob and will schedule my first appt with my high risk doc. Hoping it will be around 14 1/2 weeks, so we can find out gender! Getting close to gender scans for some of us!

We don't get gender scans until 20 weeks here in the uk.


----------



## adr75050

Sorry guys. I have been out of town. My husband lives in Houston and I stay in Dallas until school lets out. We had spring break so i went to Houston to house hunt for the week. We will be moving in late May or June. Moving 4 hours away while pregnant=fun! said no-one-ever! Anyway, we didnt find our house so the search continues.

I did get my blood results back before I left town. They want a 15 in progesterone and although my levels went up (from 11.4 to 12.9) I am not were they want me to be. So I was instructed to continue my injections and follow -up with my obgyn. So I am officially released to my obgyn and have an appt with them on Thursday. I will be 11 weeks 4 days so i guess they are using that as my 12 week appt. Im hoping I cant stop injections at 12 weeks or at that appointment because (this may be TMI) my rear is so bruised from shots.


----------



## Juliet11

adr, i finally got to stop injections last saturday at 10 weeks. my rear is also bruised all over!
we are also on a house hunt. we are selling our place in a couple weeks, living with family in the meantime, and then looking for our next home. its a stressful and busy time. 

kortney- that would be so exciting if you could find out gender in a few weeks!!!!

well i am off and on sick all day long.. it stinks because it is hard to plan my day because i dont know how i will feel!


----------



## startd

Adr and Juliet - the injections don't sound fun! Good luck finding your new homes! We moved in November, and it's been lovely settling in and knowing we're not moving anywhere for a long time.

Juliet, I feel your pain. I ended up in the ER last night, but thankfully feeling better so far today

Kortney - that is very exciting! I'm looking forward to my next scan, which will be when I am at the end of 1st tri.


----------



## adr75050

My husband and I made an offer on a house yesterday and it was accepted. I havent even seen the home! EEEKK! but we can still back out for up to 10 days and havent had the inspection performed yet. Im going to Houston this weekend to see the house. I have seen pictures online so I hope I love it in person.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey, sorry you guys are feeling poorly. I'm still putting on weight, eating stops me feeling sick. It's a nightmare. I'm going to have to get some will power. 

I have my first midwife appointment today at my gp clinic. It was an hour and a half filling paperwork in. I chose my hospital and I'm waiting for a scan appointment to come through for my 12 week scan. They have put me in the high risk bracket because of my thyroid issues but at least they will monitor me. Appointment made it feel a bit more real x


----------



## Juliet11

adr, yay for house!!! that is so exciting!! that'll be us in a couple of weeks!!

lazy, so exciting it is more real now!!!


----------



## adr75050

Going to my obgyn appt today. I will let you all know how it went when I get back! Wish me luck!


----------



## startd

Good luck ADR! I hope it goes well


----------



## adr75050

Well after a slight scare I am happy to say all is well. Doctor could not find heartbeat on doppler so we did a vaginal sono and I got to see baby jumping around and hear the heartbeat. Very reassuring. Now I wait again. This time for down syndrome testing results and gender. i will know both by next week!


----------



## Juliet11

how did it go ADR?


----------



## Juliet11

oh my page hadn't reloaded. so glad you found heartbeat and saw your baby jumping!!!
that is nice you get those results soon and find out gender!


----------



## Hope87

Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been on lately. I've had a terrifying 24 hours

It started when I woke up yesterday morning and started gushing bright red blood. I started feeling faint, and almost passed out. I was rushed to the hospital where I stayed for the next 5-6 hours. 

After about an hour of waiting and 1 pad later, I was given my own room. They didn't bring be back sooner because I wasn't cramping. We did some blood work and a quick ultrasound. They didn't have a high quality ultrasound machine in the ER, but the doctor said could see "some fetal movement". Doctor asked me to start drinking lots of liquids, because I needed to go to radiology for another ultrasound. So I literally chugged a litre of water and waited in anticipation. I waited ONE FREAKIN' HOUR with a full bladder. Ladies, it hurt to move, hurt to laugh, hurt to do ANYTHING with the full bladder. I started to cry because I held it in so long and it hurt so bad. 

I eventually had a second scan, and there we saw our precious joy on the screen. The ultrasound tech said the baby looked good and the heart was beating quickly. I had an apple before the scan, so it might have been the sugar. We went back to the room and the doctor arrived about an hour later. She said the baby "looks good" and that I will have to "watch and wait" to see if I miscarry. She said that bleeding during pregnancy is very common, and to come back if it intensifies or I start bleeding clots. She didn't even check my cervix to see if its still closed. 

I left feeling disappointed. Happy that I saw the baby, 11w5d old with a strong heartbeat, but scared because I have to "watch and wait". Tomorrow I'm officially 12 weeks and was preparing to tell more people. Now, I'm not so sure if I will be ready to share my news. 

The bleeding has stopped. Just brown discharge now. I don't have any period like cramping. All good signs. 

I'm terrified. The ER doctor said I should check in with my family doctor in a few days. This whole ordeal has put me on edge.


----------



## xCherylx

That's great news hope87! Hope you have a happy and healthy time for the rest of the pregnancy :)


----------



## JenJen80

Hope87 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I haven't been on lately. I've had a terrifying 24 hours
> 
> It started when I woke up yesterday morning and started gushing bright red blood. I started feeling faint, and almost passed out. I was rushed to the hospital where I stayed for the next 5-6 hours.
> 
> After about an hour of waiting and 1 pad later, I was given my own room. They didn't bring be back sooner because I wasn't cramping. We did some blood work and a quick ultrasound. They didn't have a high quality ultrasound machine in the ER, but the doctor said could see "some fetal movement". Doctor asked me to start drinking lots of liquids, because I needed to go to radiology for another ultrasound. So I literally chugged a litre of water and waited in anticipation. I waited ONE FREAKIN' HOUR with a full bladder. Ladies, it hurt to move, hurt to laugh, hurt to do ANYTHING with the full bladder. I started to cry because I held it in so long and it hurt so bad.
> 
> I eventually had a second scan, and there we saw our precious joy on the screen. The ultrasound tech said the baby looked good and the heart was beating quickly. I had an apple before the scan, so it might have been the sugar. We went back to the room and the doctor arrived about an hour later. She said the baby "looks good" and that I will have to "watch and wait" to see if I miscarry. She said that bleeding during pregnancy is very common, and to come back if it intensifies or I start bleeding clots. She didn't even check my cervix to see if its still closed.
> 
> I left feeling disappointed. Happy that I saw the baby, 11w5d old with a strong heartbeat, but scared because I have to "watch and wait". Tomorrow I'm officially 12 weeks and was preparing to tell more people. Now, I'm not so sure if I will be ready to share my news.
> 
> The bleeding has stopped. Just brown discharge now. I don't have any period like cramping. All good signs.
> 
> I'm terrified. The ER doctor said I should check in with my family doctor in a few days. This whole ordeal has put me on edge.

oh gosh how scary fingers crossed for you x


----------



## startd

Adr sounds like an exciting week between the house and the scan!

Hope, that sounds like an awful few hours, and certainly puts a bit of a dampener on hitting the end of first trimester. I'm glad the baby is ok


----------



## adr75050

Oh Hope- Im sorry these events have ruined your confidence with announcing, I know you were likely really looking forward to it, as I am too. Your ER visit had a positive outcome tho and I am thankful baby looking healthy. I would follow up with your doctor and then announce. Hang in there!


----------



## Juliet11

hope, 
i know how scary that is!! i had lots of bleeding with my only other pregnancy but everything turned out fine.

when is your appt with your family doc? im surprised they said "watch and wait"... If there's a heartbeat and a healthy baby on the ultrasound, then that all sounds good! keep your chin up! i think all is going to go well !


----------



## Juliet11

hope, any updates?


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey. I have my 12 week scan booked for Monday. Anxious to check everything ok. How are you ladies? Xxx


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hi ladies!
Results from my Panorama blood test were resulted out to me by my ob last night on my online health chart... imagine my excitement when I received the email. I log on to my account and the results were BLANK! UGH... I called and left a vm for the results, but the last time I called for results she didn't return my call until the next day. Would I be crazy to to drive the 25 minutes to the office right before they close to try to get them in person?! Lol. 
This is the test that shows chromosomal abnormalities and GENDER!


----------



## Juliet11

kortney, any updates on your bloodwork???

lazy, good luck at your appt monday!

I just had my (almost) 12 week appt! i am so excited, everything went really well! i got to see baby and baby was moving around a lot! very exciting! now i have to get to the bloodwork... hopefully I will go into the lab monday or tuesday. yay!


----------



## ttcpostvr

We are getting our little BOY that was prayed so much for!  
It's a BOY! Eeks!


----------



## ttcpostvr

Glad your appt went well juliet. How was baby measuring?


----------



## Juliet11

Congrats on the boy!!!!!!!!!! My best friend announced today she's having a boy!!!

Baby was measuring good, a day ahead due date she said but I think the crown to rump measurement is just an estimate. Baby waved, it was cute :) made everything so real! 

How's everyone else?


----------



## adr75050

I was told I would receive my Harmony results last week. Still waiting. Im getting anxious and annoyed that I havent heard anything and I submitted blood for the test 10 days ago. I was told it would take a week, but a week has come and gone. Im calling them Monday...until them the wait continues.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Congrats on a boy.

My sickness has kicked in. In bed:-(( will have to get myself to scan later x


----------



## bm11

Hi everyone I am due October 3 :) don't know gender yet but hoping to find out next week. I feel like it's another girl though!


----------



## adr75050

bm11 - im due October 3rd too! Still waiting for the doctors call about gender and down syndrome testing results tho :(

lazydaisys - Hope you feel better!


----------



## bm11

adr75050 said:


> bm11 - im due October 3rd too! Still waiting for the doctors call about gender and down syndrome testing results tho :(
> 
> lazydaisys - Hope you feel better!

yay! I feel like I have seen a lot of other people on here due on the 3rd, seems like a popular date :haha:


----------



## bm11

ttcpostvr said:


> We are getting our little BOY that was prayed so much for!
> It's a BOY! Eeks!

aww congratulations on your baby boy! :flower:


----------



## adr75050

Mind Blown!!! I was so certain that I was pregnant with a boy, but we are having a girl! and my down syndrome testing (Harmony) came back and in all 3 areas we rated 1/10,000 which is low risk! Good news all around!


----------



## bm11

Yay! Congratulations on your baby girl! Is she your first baby? Girls are really fun. Funnily enough I did think I was having a boy last time and I had a girl. This time I feel like it's a girl so maybe it will be a boy. So who knows! :haha:


----------



## adr75050

This is my first pregnancy, but not my first baby. My husband and I adopted a little girl 9 years ago, so we have a daughter. My husband had his heart set on a boy, so it will take him a bit to adjust to the idea of another girl, but he will be fine. This will likely be our only pregnancy since we are in our late 30's and we had such a hard time conceiving, so I think he is in a sense "mourning" the loss of the idea that he will ever have a son. But we are very excited, neither of us ever thought we would get here and we wanted a healthy baby first and fore most so we are very blessed and he knows that.


----------



## Juliet11

adr, congrats on baby girl!!!!!!!!! what a blessing!!!

welcome bm11!!!!! im due a week after on 10/10!!!!


----------



## mh_ccl

I'm getting frustrated with trying to get genetic testing done. Last time, my insurance covered it because of my advanced maternal age. This time, with a different doctor and a different brand of test, they denied it and said that procedure is on the government "no pay" list.

So I spent yesterday calling several testing companies to figure out my cost if I'm paying cash. I found one that said they will cover 100% of the cost if my insurance denies it, but now I can't figure out a way to get the damn test done! My doctor's office only does one brand, which will cost me $954. I called a local lab, and that's the only brand they do as well. 

I've been leaving messages with billing and with the midwife since Monday, and no one has called me back. I'm getting nervous about the timing, because if there are serious issues, we will have to think long and hard about the pregnancy, and the further I get along, the harder it will be.


----------



## Juliet11

sorry mh, that does sound frustrating. hope it gets resolved soon!

hows everyone feeling? 

im about 13 weeks now and starting to feel for the most part a lot better. today i had some stomach pains but other than that the nausea is so much better and not any heartburn anymore. slowly telling friends as i see them. still happy from seeing my little bouncing bean at my 12 week appt :D


----------



## JenJen80

Hi all sorry I've been Awol.
All quiet here the ms comes and goes .
I finally told my mum yesterday (actually she guessed). She would believe me to start with lol. I feel so much better now someone else knows.
I have my 12 week scan on weds and then will start to tell a few more people. It's getting difficult to hide now as I have quite a belly.


----------



## MissR

Hi all, hope everybody is well and feeling good.

Congrats on everyone who has found out what they are having! Very jealous but OH wants to wait until 20 week scan to find out gender... I am finding it quite hard and frustrating as I want to go out and start preparing!

My Down's syndrome test also came back and was put at low risk at 1/47000, which is great. Glad everyone else got good results too xx


----------



## Juliet11

glad to hear other people are showing too. i was surprised about my belly. i was overweight to start but i am still getting an obviously bump forming at only 13 weeks! maybe bc it is my second pregnancy? and the first was twins so i'm stretched out?

miss we are waiting till 20 week scan too.... 7 more weeks... agony!


----------



## MissR

Seems like an age away! I have just under 6 weeks and so tempted to just go for a quick private gender scan xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

Im glad you are starting to get bellys as I've got one too. In the morning it's doesn't seem noticiable and then seems to bloat up, I'm struggling to fit in my clothes, bought some maternity wear. I'm 13 weeks with the sickness, hoping it goes soon xx


----------



## Juliet11

oh i started in maternity clothes this week! best idea ever


----------



## xCherylx

I've already got some in the sale


----------



## Hope87

Happy Easter and Passover! 

Recently my friend and I started planning a baby shower. She will be helping me set-up the registry and picking necessary items. I'm starting to feel pretty overwhelmed with the entire 'sleeping situation'. We are going to have a proper crib in the nursery - no question - but for the first few months, we want to have the baby sleep in our room. I was thinking of a bassinet, but my friend said its only good for the first few months and once he/she outgrows it, its packed away until the next baby. Instead, she suggested we look at a playard/pack'n'play. I'm really coming around to the idea! Especially since our family lives so far away (2-3 days worth of driving), we do plan on making the trek to see them after the baby is born. 

So, experienced mums... what is your advice? Any brand or models that you recommend? We plan, in the very least, of traveling "home" to see our families next Easter (baby will be 6 months old). So I'm thinking of investing in a good playard that we can use when we travel to see our family and friends out of town.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Pack n play all the way! We have 2! My advice, find a fairly lightweight one. Simply pick up different boxes of one's you like that you can't decide between and make the deciding factor the lightest one. My 2 year old still sleeps in hers. Babies both slept in them for the first few weeks right next to me. For us... a bassinet would have been a big waste of money!


----------



## Hope87

ttcpostvr said:


> Pack n play all the way! We have 2! My advice, find a fairly lightweight one. Simply pick up different boxes of one's you like that you can't decide between and make the deciding factor the lightest one. My 2 year old still sleeps in hers. Babies both slept in them for the first few weeks right next to me. For us... a bassinet would have been a big waste of money!

Which one did you end up buying? 

There are SO MANY models out there. How did you find the built-in bassinet option in the pack-n-play? How long did they sleep in them? 

To be honest, I also cannot see ANY difference between a playard/pack-n-play and travel cribs.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm no use on the what to buy for baby front- I haven't got a clue. My sister inlaw tell me she has everything I need packed in her loft, including cot, basket, toys, bath, steriliser baby boy clothes and girl clothes. She has very good taste. The only thing i will need to but is the buggy/pram and a new mattress for the cot. 

I'm loving maternity jeans, I can't imagine ever giving them up. Went swimming yesterday and felt like a right dad bloater. We are at the stage where we don't look too pregnant just bigger than normal, so weird seeing body changing. X


----------



## JenJen80

I seem to have popped this week. I'm currently hiding at home lol so I don't have to tell anyone.


----------



## Juliet11

pack n plays are very popular in the states. we have a few, and they are great for overnight visits to the grandparents or trips or whatever. 

jen is this your first or? i seem to have popped early but i think its because it is my second pregnancy. 

anyone have stomach aches? not nausea, although i have to that a lot, but just a plain old belly ache ??


----------



## mh_ccl

We used a Pack N Play for DD. She slept in the bassinet attachment at first, then just in the upper level when she got bigger. When she hit 3 months and started sleeping through the night, we moved her to the crib in the nursery.

With this baby, he/she will be in our room in the Pack N Play again until around 3 months, then DD will move to a new bedroom and new baby will go in the nursery.


----------



## JenJen80

Juliet it's my 2nd.

Had my 12 week scan today and found out i'm actually 13weeks 4 days, no wonder i popped lol.


----------



## Juliet11

yay Jen!!!! whens due date? im 10-10


----------



## JenJen80

Juliet11 said:


> yay Jen!!!! whens due date? im 10-10

10/10 too lol. Two days before OH's birthday.


----------



## Juliet11

i thought we would have similar due dates!
its right before our wedding anniversary and around several family members birthdays


----------



## adr75050

Hope87- I used two hand me down pack n plays for my daughter who is now 9. We kept one at home in the living room and one at my moms house. They were useful and we took them on vacation etc. But we also had a bassinet that someone bought us which I left next to my bed.

This time however, I will keep a pack n play in the living room again. I registered for a chicco pack n play. I think it is called magic. Anyway I plan on using an Arms Reach Co-sleeper next to my bed for this baby. One side of the Co-sleeper drops down and you can push it flush up next to your bed for easy access to baby for mid-night feedings. It looks like a mini-pack n play and reviews for it are great. Plus you can pack it up and take it with you and I think it is lighter then a pack n play (but your baby will out grow it faster then a pack n play). I just loved the convenience of not getting out of my bed to pick up my baby and take care of her.


----------



## JenJen80

Is it too early to be feeling fluttering? in my first pregnancy it was about 17 weeks but I'm sure I'm feeling something now.


----------



## MissR

Jen I think it's possible, as I have been feeling flutters since 13 weeks. Haven't been feeling a lot lately which worries me but baby is still so tiny I'm not too concerned. I felt my first at 16 weeks x


----------



## Juliet11

how's everyone feeling? telling people more?

some days i have symptoms, mostly fatigue and a little nausea, and other days I don't have much at all and wonder if i am still pregnant!
i go in for a checkup next week :D

i tell friends as i see them, or call/text a few who live farther away but are a good friend so i want them to know.


----------



## mh_ccl

I'm going to eat the entire world. I'm so hungry lately! This morning I had to be up for a 6:30 meeting for work. I had a tangerine and banana, then a bagel and cream cheese. Lunch was a grilled cheese with some pickles, then I snacked in almonds and had some cookies. In the early afternoon I had a pb&j and some dried apricots. I was at intense hungry levels by 4:30 and ate two tacos. A few more cookies, and now I just had another pb&j. 

I know I'm only supposed to need an extra 100-200 calories this early, but I'm in actual pain from being so hungry!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I've lost my hunger strange and on to not fancying much to eat. My date changed at scan too now it's 6.10.15 I'm 15 weeks plus 2. Unfortunately my Down syndrome screening results came back high risk 1:65 chance. I'm having further private bloods tests to see if the risk is high or low. Results will take 2 weeks x


----------



## Juliet11

lazy, good luck with your private scan!!

I also get strong hunger pains.
I sometimes get major stomach aches, even if I am eating mildly and not over or under eating... my doctor says stomach cramps are normal, but I worry when I get them pretty bad. I go in next week. And now less than 5 weeks till gender scan- so excited!!


----------



## Juliet11

hi all! how are the October baby mammas doing??
tomorrow is my check-up, but i hear they dont do ultrasound just doppler... excited to see the doctor though and make sure baby is okay!!

hows everyone? symptoms getting better?
weight gain is becoming an issue so i am doubling my 20-30 min walk to about an hour. im almost to my max weight when i was preggy with my twins!! 

well just wanted to check in quickly. we sold our house and now living with family till we find a new house, so life has been crazy but good!


----------



## JenJen80

Gosh it's gone quiet on here.

I'm all well had my 16 week check up this morning and heard the heart beat for the first time.
Sickness and tiredness has gone now thank goodness and I'm actually feeling quite well.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm 16 weeks +. Still squeasy but not actually being sick. Put on more weight than I would like. 

Does anybody else hate all the maternity wear? Think I'm going to be in very boring simple clothes. 

I heard the baby's heartbeat last week on the monitor at the doctors. 

Still waiting for my DNA results to check for downs syndromes. Will find out if pink or blue this week x


----------



## Juliet11

I am also 16 weeks! We don't find out gender for another 5 weeks! They couldn't get me in any earlier for a scan :( 
i have to take another blood test and then will find out DNA results. 
I pulled out maternity clothes a few weeks ago from my first pregnancy... gets a little boring wearing the same 5 outfits or so. I bought a few more tops at target. 
Excited that in 4 weeks I will be "half way" with the pregnancy!


----------



## mh_ccl

We finally managed to get our blood testing done. I agreed to find out gender this time, and we're having another girl! I think DH is a little bummed that he won't ever have a son, but TBH, DD is such a prefect, easy-going baby that I'm happy and not-so-secretly hoping that our new baby will be the same.

I'm into second tri now. I never get morning sickness, but apparently I make up for it with pelvic pain. I can feel the SPD slowly starting up again, and it's going to be a long time until October. I've also probably gained more weight this time (I wouldn't let them tell me my weight last time and won't let it happen again this time). I just cannot eat enough grilled cheese and pickles lately!


----------



## adr75050

Ive been missing for a while, we are packing and moving this weekend so things have been crazy. We will be living with my mom until school lets out in mid-June. Then we will move to our new house in Houston with my husband. The packing, movers, uhaul reservation, etc is so much drama and stress. Im just ready for it to be done!!! (juliet-I am sure you can relate!)

I am also waiting to hear my spina bifida testing results. I found out we are having a little girl several weeks ago and had our downs testing too. All was well, so now I should find out today or tomorrow on this test. I am just waiting to hear and praying for the best results.

Lazy- I agree my clothes are so boring and plain. But my limited options and lack of interest in buying an entire new wardrobe limit my options.


----------



## Lazydaisys

My harmony down testing came back low risk so I'm glad o paid the money for peace of mind. ( my nhs screening said high risk) 

17 weeks wahoo! X


----------



## Juliet11

how is everyone doing?? we've been busy with a house hunt...
excited to be 18 weeks along soon! 

3 weeks till i find out gender and anatomy scan. symptoms are much better... gaining energy back slowly. but sleeping is getting harder. hard to get comfortable and have to wee a lot! 

how is everyone else doing??


----------



## JenJen80

Hi ya how is everyone doing?

I had my 20 week scan yesterday and found out we are having another girl :). Very excited and it means I can re use all my daughters clothes.
Scan was perfect and she is growing really well, my sickness has stopped but been replaced with heartburn :(.


----------



## ready4num2

I haven't been on in forever! I'll try to read to catch up :)

We found out were expecting a little boy! So much for staying team green!


----------



## Juliet11

I had 20wk scan today- it's a girl!!! Super excited to know.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm having a girl too  21 weeks 3 days x


----------



## Juliet11

How's everyone doing? We are having a busy summer. Less than 2 weeks till we more into our new place!!!! 
22 weeks along now. For a couple days I felt major hiccups and pops. Then not so much the pass few days. I have anterior placenta so I hope that's why. Frustrating a bit because my last pregnancy I think I had lots of movement by now but did have two in there!2 wks until my 24 wk updates so anxiously waiting for that.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm 23 weeks today. Having s crap time, my husband left me 5 weeks ago. Now he's messing me about n the should he come back should he not game. So fed up. Thus was a planned ivf baby I'm so cross with him. Deffo took the shine off the whole baby thing x


----------



## JenJen80

Lazydaisys said:


> I'm 23 weeks today. Having s crap time, my husband left me 5 weeks ago. Now he's messing me about n the should he come back should he not game. So fed up. Thus was a planned ivf baby I'm so cross with him. Deffo took the shine off the whole baby thing x

so sorry to hear this :cry:. Is he getting cold feet about the baby?


----------



## Juliet11

lazy so sorry, i hope things have improved since your post??


well we are moving into our new place this week, so tiring while pregnant!!!!! 

patiently waiting for october to come, so far away. at least in a couple weeks i will be in third tri.

how's everyone doing?


----------



## Baby.Love12

I am 25 weeks 5 days and my feet swell so bad. Does anyone else have this? I see Dr on July 13th but am worried about pre eclampsia.


----------



## Juliet11

baby- just remembered we have the same due date! saw on my ticker only 99 days left! 
i have slight swelling, especially at the end of the day. but it is nothing like i had in my last pregnancy where i did have pre-eclampsia, I was almost 36 weeks and ended up having my twins. 
maybe ask for an earlier appointment or ask to do a protein pee test? 
do you have any symptoms like high blood pressure? a quick call to the doctor i am sure will ease your worries. 
let us know how it goes.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi, quiet on here. 29 weeks on Tuesday. Time is flying. Just been messing with the cot and getting excited about baby things. Husband is back and more on board with baby but all been stressful and hard work. Hope everybody is doing well xx


----------



## JenJen80

Hi, got my 28 week check on Thursday. My ankles have started to swell they did this in my last pregnancy. All the baby things are down from the loft so am wading my way through it trying to sort it out.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hey ladies! 28+4 here. Glad to be in the 3rd trimester, but sad it is my last time being pregnant and it is going by so fast! Baby boy loves flipping from head down to breech on a regular basis. My girls stayed head down from very little 15 weeks on (i have weekly ultrasounds). So that has been significantly different. Feeling pretty good overall, def feeling more and more pregnant tho! I'm not having as many Bh with this pregnancy yet as I did with my girls early on either.


----------



## Juliet11

Haven't been on the forum in weeks!!!
How's everyone doing? The countdown is on! 
Less than 7 weeks till due date for me. Yay!!!!


----------



## ready4num2

I also haven't really been on. 35 weeks tomorrow! Baby is measuring quite a bit ahead. Not sure what's going to happen which is giving me anxiety. I'm getting massive Braxton hicks, never had them with my first two. My doctor said if baby gets too large they'll want to do a c section before my due date&#128533; I don't want that to happen. She's hoping I go into labor on my own, as am I.


----------



## Juliet11

ready, i am getting major BH as well. although i did have them with my last pregnancy, but only made it to 35.5 (with twins). Tomorrow i am 35 weeks, only 5 to go, SO EXCITED!!!!! but so darn uncomfortable...


----------



## ready4num2

I am so ready to be done. I can barely walk&#128553; I'm also so so uncomfortable!


----------



## JenJen80

Hello all yup 35 weeks here and want out lol. Still so much to do I feel so unorganised this time round.

I never experienced braxton hicks last time and haven't had them yet.


----------



## Juliet11

the braxton hicks are uncomfortable for me cause they harden my stomach in an odd way.

tired of people telling me how huge i look !!!! i'm growing a human over here!
lol


----------



## Juliet11

almost a week till OCTOBER!!!! birth month is almost here!!! this is so exciting!!! i'll be 38 weeks Saturday, and apart from not having the carseat installed, I am pretty much ready with the major things if she happened to come soon.


----------



## Baby.Love12

I will also be 38 weeks Saturday!!! Woo hoo. I have a c section scheduled for October 5th! The next 11 days are going to go by soooo slow!


----------



## JenJen80

38 weeks here too i am so ready for his baby.


----------



## Juliet11

39 weeks tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!! i am waiting patiently.. just kidding, NOT patiently!

baby, good luck with your c-sec next week! 

hoping your October owl buddies pop in here and let us know how you are doing, and if baby has come! 
it's funny, when TTC i was on the forum a ton... doing the 2ww with many friends on here... then on a lot with the BFP, but then things get quieter till 3rd trimester and I am back on again! just was thinking about that.

well hope our babies come soon!! especially us due next week!


----------



## JenJen80

I'm still hanging in there i'm so ready now although my 2 year old is unwell so need her to get better before this one arrives.

Looking forward to any news x


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm 39 plus 5. Come on October babies we are ready for you! X


----------



## ready4num2

40 +3 here. I'm sooooo ready and done &#128584;


----------



## Juliet11

sounds like we are all very close!! and mostly ready :)


----------



## Juliet11

ready or lazy, any babies?????


----------



## ready4num2

Nope!!!


----------



## JenJen80

Nope and i'm exhausted.


----------



## Juliet11

the closer it gets to the due date, the more convinced i am that she will really take her time and come way later....
but i am ready!!! :) i really ought to be more patient.....


----------



## JenJen80

my first was 4 days late so hoping this one doesn't make me wait any longer.


----------



## Juliet11

Well it is officially my due date. No sign of her yet! 
How's everyone else? Any babies yet??????


----------



## Lazydaisys

Past my due date oct 6. Had sweep done 7 th nothing. Having sweep on Tuesday at 41 weeks of nothing happens. Booked to be induced next Saturday if still nothing. Really ready for her to come now x


----------



## JenJen80

Edith Mary born 10/10/15 emergency c section after finding out she was breech when i was 5cm dilated. Glad I did as she weighed a whopping 9lb 14 oz.


----------



## Juliet11

yay Jen that is great news!!! hope recovery goes well!! my c-sec a couple years ago wasnt too bad recovery, the waist band thing the hospital gave me helped. 

lazy any updates ???


----------



## Lazydaisys

2nd sweep yesterday. Nothing induction booked for Sunday! 

Congratulations Jen! Xx


----------



## Juliet11

Still waiting and no signs. So bummed. Being induced Sunday night.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Wow Juliet we really have been all the way through it together. I'm a bit bummed but not long until Sunday. We had to wait it out from the start. This is bad but nothing beats that two week wait at the end of jan for horrendous! Got a feeling my baby is going to pretty big too Jen. Hope you are doing well. I'm very jealous you have your babies but not long for the rest of us now. Keep busy!! Xxx


----------



## Juliet11

True that the 2 week wait was awful!

Exciting that by Monday we will have our babies :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

Had my third sweep today. Midwife said I was at least 2cm dilated and looked like I could go into about at any time. I'm not convinced. She said if I don't Sunday won't be too bad as I'm on my way. Might just need waters popping! Would love to go into labour ASAP... Not long to Sunday though x


----------



## Juliet11

That sounds promising but yes Sunday is close! We are almost there!!!!


----------



## JenJen80

Bless you all I can't believe no other babies have entered the world yet.

This week has been hard I never imagined having a c section could leave me not being able to do a thing.
Edith has settled in well in 4 nights I had about 5 hours sleep and finally last night she did 11.45-2.30 then 3-6. She is a very content baby and only cries when she is hungry or when nappy is being changed.

Fingers crossed for you all these babies come soon x


----------



## Juliet11

5 hour sleep stretch is great!!!! Nice she's so content. 

Almost there for some of us!


----------



## Lazydaisys

How is everybody? Phoebe was born on the 19th October. Induced and needed to be pulled out with forceps but she arrived safely at 9 pound 4. She will be 5 weeks on Monday! She's great. 
Really hope everybody is doing well xxx


----------



## Serendipity13

Hi can I join?? I'm due approximately Oct 12th with #2. How's everyone doing?? :) x


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hi ya. We had our our Babies oct 2015. Congrats on your good news. Reminds me how excited I was this time last year xxx


----------



## amy16323

My name is Amy and im from Pennsylvania .i am due with baby number 4 and hubbys 2nd .Due Oct 14th and would love a few bump buddies :)


----------



## Mama2Aston

Hey I have a five year old son Aston and I will be due October 21-23


----------



## MamaHix1409

Hi! I'm another due on the 14th! :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi MamaHix we share a due date ...


----------



## Mama2Aston

I'm due October 21!


----------



## Peanut112

I'm due October 17th :)


----------



## Mama2Aston

Let's be buddies ;)


----------



## Blessedbaby

most of us chat over here:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...pumpkins-2016-46-pumpkins-3-boys-2-girls.html


----------

